# One Giant Command Line



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

Hello All!

I am in the process of shifting from Ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04. I need to install around 50 programs from apt-get, then install KDE, FluxBox and IceWM from apt-get, then do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, after which I need to purge the configuration files in my home directory for those programs which I have not installed.

Any advice on how such a script should be written is highly welcome.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

I am not sure if direct upgrade path is available from 7.04 to 7.10
Why do you want to install those programs first then upgrade? Rather upgrade then install those programs, that will save yuo the extra bandwidth.
Can you give some more details about installation, then I can prolly write a rough script.
First run sudo apt-get update, then if it goes fine, then run apt-get upgrade, again this goes fine then install the rest.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I am not sure if direct upgrade path is available from 7.04 to 7.10
> Why do you want to install those programs first then upgrade? Rather upgrade then install those programs, that will save yuo the extra bandwidth.
> Can you give some more details about installation, then I can prolly write a rough script.
> First run sudo apt-get update, then if it goes fine, then run apt-get upgrade, again this goes fine then install the rest.


well, I will back up my home directory, then install ubuntu 8.04. After that, I will run this giant script. I just need information on how such a script should be written, then I will post it here, and once people here confirm it, I will go ahed with the installation process.

PS: do you recomend that I download the ubuntu DVD instead ?


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

Wait you have me confused? Can you exactly explain what you want to do? Do you want to remove current install and then install 8.04 or upgrade the current one?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

Do your selection in Synaptic, go to the first menu and there should be a save option IIRC. Save it. Install new one. Open the saved file.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Wait you have me confused? Can you exactly explain what you want to do? Do you want to remove current install and then install 8.04 or upgrade the current one?



+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Wait you have me confused? Can you exactly explain what you want to do? Do you want to remove current install and then install 8.04 or upgrade the current one?


I am going to completely annihilate my current install.

Then after making a fresh install, I am going to run this script so that I needn't manually do anything to bring my computer to "usable" state.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

Try this script. It can update repositories, upgrade the system and install the softwares passed as parameters

```
#!/usr/bin/bash

# A script to update debian repositories, upgrade them and install packages passed as parameters
# Author: Mehul Ved
# Date: 21/05/2008
# License: GNU GPL v2

sudo apt-get -y update

if [ $? -eq 0 ] # get exit status of previous command and equate it
then
	echo "Update completed successfully."
else
	echo "Unable to update.\nError code: " $?
	exit 3 	# exit status 3 signifies that we were unable to update the repository.
fi

sudo apt-get -y upgrade

if [ $? -eq 0 ]
then
	echo "System upgraded, please check and reboot."
else
	echo "Oops! There was an error.\nError code: " $?
	exit 4 # exit status 4 signifies that we were unable to upgrade the distribution.
fi

sudo apt-get -y install $* # install all the softwares, passed as parameter

if [ $? -eq 0 ]
then
	echo "Softwares successfully installed."
else
	echo "Couldn't install all the softwares, please check and try again.\nError code: " $?
	exit 5 # exit status 5 signifies that we were unable to install all the softwares.
fi

echo "Hastalavista Baby!"
exit 0	# exit status 0 signifies that all went well.
```

You can as well have done 

```
sudo su - && apt-get -y update && apt-get -y upgrade && apt-get -y install foo bar
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

^^unfortunately, I need to first install ubuntu 7.10 then ubuntu 8.04 if I am to update my system by your script. This takes tooooooooooo looooooooong. So I thought I will just install hardy and then run a script.


PS: any way to install those programs and their dependencies which have configuration files in a particular folder ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

Nope, no easy/auto way. Why don't you ask Synaptic to give you a list of whats installed and place that list back in the newer distro such that it installs them all again as possible?


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

If you want list of installed softwares then check /var/lib/dpkg/status


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> If you want list of installed softwares then check /var/lib/dpkg/status


thanks for that.

its just what I need to save lots of dirty work


----------



## CadCrazy (May 21, 2008)

I wonder how will you find the installed packages in status file . A suicide moment for you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I wonder how will you find the installed packages in status file . A suicide moment for you


hopefully they will be written continuously, and there will be nothing else in between. Then I can just copy and paste to my script. Otherwise I am seriously doomed.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

See *www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/40955-need-list-installed-packages.html#post220885


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2008)

Can anyone see what Qwerty said? Seriously why would you go to code the whole thing when you could just save the whole list and then use the list to reinstall it? 

Anyway for an unattended install read this 

*feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pthree/~3/294683512/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Nope, no easy/auto way. Why don't you ask Synaptic to give you a list of whats installed and place that list back in the newer distro such that it installs them all again as possible?


details for the procedure please


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> details for the procedure please


Just do dpkg -l and use sed to the info. Just check my last post.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

```
Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
| Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
|/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
||/ Name                                       Version                                          Description
+++-==========================================-================================================-============================================
ii  abiword                                    2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2                                 WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2
ii  abiword-common                             2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2                                 WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2
ii  abiword-plugins                            2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2                                 plugins for AbiWord
ii  acpi                                       0.09-1                                           displays information on ACPI devices
ii  acpi-support                               0.95                                             a collection of useful events for acpi
ii  acpid                                      1.0.4-5ubuntu6                                   Utilities for using ACPI power management
ii  adduser                                    3.100                                            Add and remove users and groups
ii  adept                                      2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  package management suite for KDE
ii  adept-batch                                2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  command line install for Adept
ii  adept-common                               2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  package manager for KDE -- common files
ii  adept-installer                            2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  simple user interface for application manage
ii  adept-manager                              2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  package manager for KDE
ii  adept-notifier                             2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  system tray notifier of available system upd
ii  adept-updater                              2.1.2ubuntu26.2                                  system update tool for KDE
ii  adobereader-enu                            8.1.2                                            Adobe Reader allows you to view navigate and
ii  akregator                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   RSS feed aggregator for KDE
ii  alacarte                                   0.11.3-0ubuntu2                                  easy menu editing
ii  alien                                      8.65                                             install non-native packages with dpkg
ii  alsa-base                                  1.0.13-3ubuntu1                                  ALSA driver configuration files
ii  alsa-utils                                 1.0.13-1ubuntu5                                  ALSA utilities
ii  alsamixergui                               0.9.0rc2-1-9                                     graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard
ii  amarok                                     1.4.5-0ubuntu7                                   versatile and easy to use audio player for K
ii  amarok-xine                                1.4.5-0ubuntu7                                   xine engine for the Amarok audio player
ii  anacron                                    2.3-13ubuntu2                                    cron-like program that doesn't go by time
ii  anjuta                                     1.2.4a-5build1                                   A GNOME development IDE for C/C++
ii  anjuta-common                              1.2.4a-5build1                                   Data files for Anjuta
ii  anthy                                      7900-3build1                                     A Japanese input method (backend, dictionary
ii  apmd                                       3.2.2-8ubuntu2                                   Utilities for Advanced Power Management (APM
ii  app-install-data                           0.3.31                                           GNOME Application Installer (data files)
ii  app-install-data-commercial                7.3                                              Application Installer (data files for commer
ii  apport                                     0.76.1                                           automatically generate crash reports for deb
ii  apport-gtk                                 0.76.1                                           GTK frontend for the apport crash report sys
ii  apport-qt                                  0.76.1                                           Qt4 frontend for the apport crash report sys
ii  appres                                     1.0.0-0ubuntu1                                   X client - appres
ii  apt                                        0.6.46.4ubuntu10                                 Advanced front-end for dpkg
ii  apt-utils                                  0.6.46.4ubuntu10                                 APT utility programs
ii  aptitude                                   0.4.4-1ubuntu3                                   terminal-based apt frontend
ii  ardour-gtk                                 0.99.3-1                                         digital audio workstation (graphical gtk int
ii  ark                                        3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   graphical archiving tool for KDE
ii  arts                                       1.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   sound system from the official KDE release
ii  aspell                                     0.60.4-4                                         GNU Aspell spell-checker
ii  aspell-en                                  6.0-0-5.1                                        English dictionary for GNU Aspell
ii  at                                         3.1.10ubuntu4                                    Delayed job execution and batch processing
ii  at-spi                                     1.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Assistive Technology Service Provider Interf
ii  atomix                                     2.14.0-1                                         puzzle game for building molecules out of is
ii  atomix-data                                2.14.0-1                                         architecture independent files for atomix
ii  audacious                                  1.2.2-4                                          Small and fast audio player which supports l
ii  audacious-plugins                          1.2.5-1ubuntu1                                   Base plugins for audacious
ii  audacity                                   1.2.6-0ubuntu1.1                                 A fast, cross-platform audio editor
ii  autoconf                                   2.61-3                                           automatic configure script builder
ii  automake1.7                                1.7.9-9                                          A tool for generating GNU Standards-complian
ii  autotools-dev                              20060920.1                                       Update infrastructure for config.{guess,sub}
ii  avahi-autoipd                              0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi IPv4LL network address configuration d
ii  avahi-daemon                               0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
rc  banshee                                    0.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1                             Audio Management and Playback application
ii  base-files                                 4ubuntu2                                         Debian base system miscellaneous files
ii  base-passwd                                3.5.11                                           Debian base system master password and group
ii  bash                                       3.2-0ubuntu7                                     The GNU Bourne Again SHell
ii  bc                                         1.06-20ubuntu2                                   The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator la
ii  beforelight                                1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - beforelight
ii  belocs-locales-bin                         2.4-2ubuntu2                                     tools for compiling locale data files
ii  beryl-core                                 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2                  Compositing window manager - Beryl Project
ii  beryl-manager                              0.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   Tray application launcher tool - Beryl Proje
ii  beryl-plugins                              0.2.1-0ubuntu2                                   Collection of plugins for Beryl
ii  beryl-plugins-data                         0.2.1-0ubuntu2                                   Plugins data - Beryl Project
ii  beryl-settings                             0.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   Plugin and configuration tool - Beryl Projec
ii  beryl-settings-bindings                    0.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   Plugin and configuration tool - Beryl Projec
ii  bind9-host                                 9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 Version of 'host' bundled with BIND 9.X
ii  binfmt-support                             1.2.8                                            Support for extra binary formats
ii  binutils                                   2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2                        The GNU assembler, linker and binary utiliti
ii  binutils-static                            2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2                        statically linked binutils tools
ii  bitmap                                     1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X client - bitmap
ii  bittorrent                                 3.4.2-10ubuntu2                                  Scatter-gather network file transfer
ii  blender                                    2.43-0ubuntu3                                    Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer
ii  blop                                       0.2.8-3                                          Bandlimited wavetable-based oscillator plugi
ii  bluez-cups                                 3.9-0ubuntu4                                     Bluetooth printer driver for CUPS
ii  bluez-pin                                  0.30-2.1ubuntu3                                  Bluetooth PIN helper with D-BUS support
ii  bluez-utils                                3.9-0ubuntu4                                     Bluetooth tools and daemons
ii  bogofilter                                 1.1.3-1ubuntu1                                   a fast Bayesian spam filter (dummy package)
ii  bogofilter-bdb                             1.1.3-1ubuntu1                                   a fast Bayesian spam filter (Berkeley DB)
ii  bogofilter-common                          1.1.3-1ubuntu1                                   a fast Bayesian spam filter (common files)
ii  brltty                                     3.7.2-7ubuntu3                                   Access software for a blind person using a s
ii  brltty-x11                                 3.7.2-7ubuntu3                                   Access software for a blind person using a s
ii  bsdmainutils                               6.1.5ubuntu1                                     collection of more utilities from FreeBSD
ii  bsdutils                                   2.12r-17ubuntu2.1                                Basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite
ii  bsh                                        2.0b4-4ubuntu4                                   Java scripting environment (BeanShell) Versi
ii  bug-buddy                                  2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME Desktop Environment bug reporting tool
ii  build-essential                            11.3                                             informational list of build-essential packag
ii  busybox-initramfs                          1.1.3-3ubuntu3                                   Standalone shell setup for initramfs
ii  bzip2                                      1.0.3-6ubuntu0.1                                 high-quality block-sorting file compressor -
ii  ca-certificates                            20061027                                         Common CA Certificates PEM files
ii  cabextract                                 1.2-2                                            a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files
ii  capplets-data                              2.18.1-0ubuntu2.1                                configuration applets for GNOME 2 - data fil
ii  cdparanoia                                 3.10+debian~pre0-4build1                         audio extraction tool for sampling CDs
ii  cdrdao                                     1.2.2-5ubuntu1                                   records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode
ii  cdrecord                                   1.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Dummy transition package for wodim
ii  celestia-common                            1.3.2-4ubuntu1                                   Datafiles for Celestia, a real-time visual s
ii  celestia-glut                              1.3.2-4ubuntu1                                   A real-time visual space simulation (GLUT fr
ii  checkinstall                               1.6.1-1ubuntu1                                   installation tracker
ii  chemical-mime-data                         0.1.93-1                                         chemical MIME and file type support for desk
ii  clamav                                     0.91.2-1~volatile1                               antivirus scanner for Unix
ii  clamav-base                                0.91.2-1~volatile1                               base package for clamav, an anti-virus utili
ii  clamav-freshclam                           0.91.2-1~volatile1                               downloads clamav virus databases from the In
ii  clamtk                                     2.31-0ubuntu1                                    graphical front-end for ClamAV
ii  cli-common                                 0.4.6                                            common files between all CLI (.NET) packages
ii  cmt                                        1.15-3.1                                         Computer Music Toolkit (cmt) a collection of
ii  command-not-found                          0.2.4                                            Suggest installation of packages in interact
ii  command-not-found-data                     0.2.4                                            Set of data files for command-not-found.
ii  compiz                                     0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1                  OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-core                                0.3.6-1ubuntu13                                  OpenGL window and compositing manager
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra                0.5.2+git20070917-0ubuntu1~ppa1                  Collection of extra plugins from OpenComposi
ii  compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.5.2+git20070917-0ubuntu3~ppa1                  Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing f
ii  compiz-gnome                               0.3.6-1ubuntu13                                  OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOM
ii  compiz-gtk                                 0.3.6-1ubuntu13                                  OpenGL window and compositing manager - Gtk 
ii  compiz-plugins                             0.3.6-1ubuntu13                                  OpenGL window and compositing manager - plug
ii  compizconfig-settings-manager              0.5.2+git20070829-0ubuntu1~ppa1                  Compiz configuration settings manager
ii  console-setup                              1.13ubuntu13                                     Setup the font and the keyboard on the conso
ii  console-terminus                           4.20-5                                           Fixed-width fonts for fast reading on the Li
ii  console-tools                              0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu3                               Linux console and font utilities
ii  contact-lookup-applet                      0.15-1build2                                     contact lookup applet for GNOME
ii  coreutils                                  5.97-5.2ubuntu3                                  The GNU core utilities
ii  cpio                                       2.6-17                                           GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of 
ii  cpp                                        4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   The GNU C preprocessor (cpp)
ii  cpp-4.1                                    4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU C preprocessor
ii  cron                                       3.0pl1-100ubuntu1                                management of regular background processing
ii  cupsys                                     1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server
ii  cupsys-bsd                                 1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - BSD comman
ii  cupsys-client                              1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - client pro
ii  cupsys-common                              1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - common fil
ii  cupsys-driver-gutenprint                   5.0.0.99.1-0ubuntu2                              printer drivers for CUPS
ii  cvs                                        1.12.13-5build1                                  Concurrent Versions System
ii  d4x                                        2.5.7.1-4                                        graphical download manager
ii  d4x-common                                 2.5.7.1-4                                        graphical download manager - common files
ii  dash                                       0.5.3-5ubuntu2                                   The Debian Almquist Shell
ii  dbus                                       1.0.2-1ubuntu4                                   simple interprocess messaging system
ii  dbus-1-utils                               1.0.2-1ubuntu4                                   simple interprocess messaging system (utilit
ii  dc                                         1.06-20ubuntu2                                   The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polis
ii  dcraw                                      8.39-1                                           decode raw digital camera images
ii  debconf                                    1.5.13ubuntu1                                    Debian configuration management system
ii  debconf-i18n                               1.5.13ubuntu1                                    full internationalization support for debcon
ii  debhelper                                  5.0.42ubuntu1                                    helper programs for debian/rules
ii  debianutils                                2.17.4build1                                     Miscellaneous utilities specific to Debian
ii  debtags                                    1.6.6ubuntu5                                     Enables support for package tags
ii  defoma                                     0.11.10                                          Debian Font Manager -- automatic font config
ii  deluge-torrent                             0.5.8.5-1                                        A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK
ii  deskbar-applet                             2.18.1-0ubuntu2                                  keyword-driven navigational bar for GNOME
ii  desktop-effects                            0.7.1-0ubuntu4                                   preferences applet for configuring desktop e
ii  desktop-file-utils                         0.12-0ubuntu2                                    Utilities for .desktop files
ii  dhcdbd                                     2.0-2ubuntu3                                     D-Bus interface to the ISC DHCP client
ii  dhcp3-client                               3.0.4-12ubuntu4                                  DHCP Client
ii  dhcp3-common                               3.0.4-12ubuntu4                                  Common files used by all the dhcp3* packages
ii  dictionaries-common                        0.70.11ubuntu1                                   Common utilities for spelling dictionary too
ii  diff                                       2.8.1-11ubuntu4                                  File comparison utilities
ii  digikam                                    0.9.1-1ubuntu4                                   digital photo management application for KDE
ii  diveintopython                             5.4-2ubuntu2                                     free Python book for experienced programmers
ii  dmidecode                                  2.8-2                                            Dump Desktop Management Interface data
ii  dmsetup                                    1.02.08-1ubuntu10                                The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace lib
ii  dnsutils                                   9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 Clients provided with BIND
ii  doc-base                                   0.7.21ubuntu2                                    utilities to manage online documentation
ii  docbook-xml                                4.4-5                                            standard XML documentation system, for softw
ii  dosemu                                     1.2.2-8                                          The Linux DOS Emulator
ii  dosemu-freedos                             0.0.b9r5a-3                                      FreeDOS package for DOSEMU
ii  dosfstools                                 2.11-2.1ubuntu3                                  Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT fil
ii  dpkg                                       1.13.24ubuntu6                                   package maintenance system for Debian
ii  dpkg-dev                                   1.13.24ubuntu6                                   package building tools for Debian
ii  drgeo                                      1.1.0-1ubuntu1                                   An interactive geometry software
ii  dselect                                    1.13.24ubuntu6                                   user tool to manage Debian packages
ii  dvd+rw-tools                               7.0-6                                            DVD+-RW/R tools
ii  dvd95                                      1.2p0-0ubuntu1                                   DVD9 to DVD5 converter
ii  dvdisaster                                 0.70.3-1                                         data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DV
ii  e2fslibs                                   1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         ext2 filesystem libraries
ii  e2fsprogs                                  1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         ext2 file system utilities and libraries
ii  ed                                         0.2-20                                           The classic unix line editor
ii  editres                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - editres
ii  eject                                      2.1.4-2.1ubuntu2                                 ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Li
ii  ekiga                                      2.0.3-0ubuntu8                                   H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client
ii  emacs-snapshot-bin-common                  20061218-1                                       The GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture 
ii  emacs-snapshot-common                      20061218-1                                       The GNU Emacs editor's common infrastructure
rc  emacs-snapshot-gtk                         20061218-1                                       The GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ 2.x support)
ii  emacsen-common                             1.4.17                                           Common facilities for all emacsen
ii  enscript                                   1.6.4-11build1                                   Converts ASCII text to Postscript, HTML, RTF
ii  eog                                        2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Eye of Gnome graphics viewer program
ii  esound                                     0.2.36-3ubuntu4                                  Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries
ii  esound-clients                             0.2.36-3ubuntu4                                  Enlightened Sound Daemon - clients
ii  esound-common                              0.2.36-3ubuntu4                                  Enlightened Sound Daemon - Common files
ii  espeak                                     1.21-0ubuntu1                                    A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer
ii  espeak-data                                1.21-0ubuntu1                                    A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer:
ii  ethtool                                    5-1build1                                        display or change ethernet card settings
ii  evince                                     0.8.1-0ubuntu1                                   Document (postscript, pdf) viewer
ii  evolution                                  2.10.1-0ubuntu2.1                                groupware suite with mail client and organiz
ii  evolution-common                           2.10.1-0ubuntu2.1                                architecture independent files for Evolution
ii  evolution-data-server                      1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                evolution database backend server
ii  evolution-data-server-common               1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                architecture independent files for Evolution
ii  evolution-exchange                         2.10.1-0ubuntu1                                  Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware 
ii  evolution-plugins                          2.10.1-0ubuntu2.1                                standard plugins for Evolution
ii  evolution-webcal                           2.10.0-0ubuntu1                                  webcal: URL handler for GNOME and Evolution
ii  example-content                            26                                               Ubuntu example content
ii  f-spot                                     0.3.5-0ubuntu2                                   personal photo management application
ii  fakeroot                                   1.5.10ubuntu2                                    Gives a fake root environment
ii  fb-music-high                              0.1.2                                            High quality, large music files for Frozen-B
ii  fdutils                                    5.5-20060227-1.1                                 Linux floppy utilities
ii  feisty-gdm-themes                          0.21                                             Feisty GDM themes
ii  feisty-session-splashes                    0.12                                             Feisty Session Splashes
ii  feisty-wallpapers                          0.12                                             Feisty Wallpapers
ii  ffmpeg                                     0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4                         multimedia player, server and encoder
ii  fftw3                                      3.1.2-1build1                                    library for computing Fast Fourier Transform
ii  file                                       4.19-1ubuntu2.1                                  Determines file type using "magic" numbers
ii  file-roller                                2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  an archive manager for GNOME
ii  findutils                                  4.2.28-2                                         utilities for finding files--find, xargs, an
ii  finger                                     0.17-10ubuntu1                                   user information lookup program
ii  firefox                                    2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4                 lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
ii  firefox-gnome-support                      2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4                 Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox
ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.3                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
ii  fluxbox                                    0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1                                Highly configurable and low resource X11 Win
ii  fontconfig                                 2.4.2-1ubuntu1                                   generic font configuration library - support
ii  fontconfig-config                          2.4.2-1ubuntu1                                   generic font configuration library - configu
ii  foo2zjs                                    20061224-0ubuntu3.1                              Support for printing to ZjStream-based print
ii  foomatic-db                                20070327-0ubuntu1                                OpenPrinting printer support - database
ii  foomatic-db-engine                         3.0.2-20070303-0ubuntu1                          OpenPrinting printer support - programs
ii  foomatic-db-hpijs                          20070327-0ubuntu1                                OpenPrinting printer support - database for 
ii  foomatic-filters                           3.0.2-20070323-0ubuntu1                          OpenPrinting printer support - filters
ii  fortune-mod                                1.99.1-3ubuntu1                                  provides fortune cookies on demand
ii  fortunes-min                               1.99.1-3ubuntu1                                  Data files containing fortune cookies
ii  fping                                      2.4b2-to-ipv6-14                                 sends ICMP ECHO_REQUEST packets to network h
ii  freeciv-client-gtk                         2.0.8-3                                          Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ 
ii  freeciv-data                               2.0.8-3                                          Civilization turn based strategy game (game 
ii  freeciv-server                             2.0.8-3                                          Civilization turn based strategy game (serve
ii  freeglut3                                  2.4.0-5                                          OpenGL Utility Toolkit
ii  frozen-bubble                              2.1.0-1                                          Pop out the bubbles !
ii  frozen-bubble-data                         2.1.0-1                                          Data files for Frozen-Bubble
ii  fstobdf                                    1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X client - fstobdf
ii  ftp                                        0.17-16                                          The FTP client
ii  fuse-utils                                 2.6.3-1ubuntu2                                   Filesystem in USErspace (utilities)
ii  g++                                        4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   The GNU C++ compiler
ii  g++-4.1                                    4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU C++ compiler
ii  gaim                                       2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4                             multi-protocol instant messaging client
ii  gaim-data                                  2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4                             multi-protocol instant messaging client - da
ii  gamin                                      0.1.8-1ubuntu3                                   File and directory monitoring system
ii  gamix                                      1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1                        Graphical sound mixer for ALSA
ii  gcalctool                                  5.9.14-0ubuntu1                                  A GTK2 desktop calculator
ii  gcc                                        4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   The GNU C compiler
ii  gcc-3.3-base                               3.3.6-15ubuntu1                                  The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
ii  gcc-4.1                                    4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU C compiler
ii  gcc-4.1-base                               4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
ii  gcj-4.1-base                               4.1.2-0ubuntu5                                   The GNU Compiler Collection (gcj base packag
ii  gconf-editor                               2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  An editor for the GConf configuration system
ii  gconf2                                     2.18.0.1-0ubuntu1                                GNOME configuration database system (support
ii  gconf2-common                              2.18.0.1-0ubuntu1                                GNOME configuration database system (common 
ii  gcu-bin                                    0.6.3-3ubuntu2                                   GNOME chemistry utils (applications)
ii  gdb                                        6.6.dfsg-1ubuntu2                                The GNU Debugger
ii  gdebi                                      0.2.4ubuntu1                                     Simple tool to install deb files
ii  gdebi-core                                 0.2.4ubuntu1                                     Simple tool to install deb files
ii  gdesklets                                  0.35.3-4ubuntu2                                  Architecture for desktop applets
ii  gdesklets-data                             0.35.6-1                                         Applets for gdesklets
ii  gdk-imlib1                                 1.9.14-32ubuntu1                                 compatibility package for gdk-imlib11
ii  gdk-imlib11                                1.9.14-32ubuntu1                                 imaging library for use with gtk
ii  gdm                                        2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME Display Manager
ii  gedit                                      2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  light-weight text editor
ii  gedit-common                               2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  light-weight text editor support files
ii  genisoimage                                1.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images
ii  gettext                                    0.16.1-1ubuntu2                                  GNU Internationalization utilities
ii  gettext-base                               0.16.1-1ubuntu2                                  GNU Internationalization utilities for the b
ii  gfxboot                                    3.2.23-2ubuntu2                                  bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot 
ii  ghex                                       2.8.2-3build1                                    GNOME Hex editor for files
ii  gij                                        4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   The GNU Java bytecode interpreter
ii  gij-4.1                                    4.1.2-0ubuntu5                                   The GNU Java bytecode interpreter
ii  gimp                                       2.2.13-1ubuntu4.4                                The GNU Image Manipulation Program
ii  gimp-data                                  2.2.13-1ubuntu4.4                                Data files for The GIMP
ii  gimp-print                                 5.0.0.99.1-0ubuntu2                              print plugin for the GIMP
ii  gimp-python                                2.2.13-1ubuntu4.4                                Python support and plugins for The GIMP
ii  gimpshop                                   2.2.11-1                                         GimpShop package
ii  gksu                                       2.0.0-1ubuntu3                                   graphical frontend to su
ii  glade                                      2.12.1-6ubuntu2                                  GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder
ii  glade-common                               2.12.1-6ubuntu2                                  Common files for GTK+ 2 User Interface Build
ii  glade-doc                                  2.12.1-6ubuntu2                                  Documentation for GTK+ 2 User Interface Buil
ii  gmail-notify                               1.6.1-3                                          A Gmail Notifier
ii  gnome-about                                2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME about box
ii  gnome-accessibility-themes                 2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  accessibility themes for the GNOME 2 desktop
ii  gnome-app-install                          0.3.31                                           GNOME Application Installer
ii  gnome-applets                              2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Various applets for GNOME 2 panel - binary f
ii  gnome-applets-data                         2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Various applets for GNOME 2 panel - data fil
ii  gnome-art                                  0.2-5                                            install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org
rc  gnome-bin                                  1.4.2-35                                         Miscellaneous binaries used by GNOME
ii  gnome-btdownload                           0.0.25-1ubuntu1                                  Gnome interface for 'executing' BitTorrent f
ii  gnome-cards-data                           2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  data files for the GNOME card games
ii  gnome-control-center                       2.18.1-0ubuntu2.1                                utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
ii  gnome-cups-manager                         0.31-3ubuntu5                                    CUPS printer admin tool for GNOME
ii  gnome-desktop-data                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Common files for GNOME 2 desktop apps
ii  gnome-doc-utils                            0.10.3-0ubuntu1                                  a collection of documentation utilities for 
ii  gnome-games                                2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  games for the GNOME desktop
ii  gnome-games-data                           2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  data files for the GNOME games
ii  gnome-icon-theme                           2.18.0-0ubuntu4                                  GNOME Desktop icon theme
ii  gnome-keyring                              0.8.1-0ubuntu1                                   GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools)
ii  gnome-keyring-manager                      2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  keyring management program for the GNOME des
rc  gnome-libs-data                            1.4.2-35                                         Data for GNOME libraries
ii  gnome-mag                                  0.14.3-0ubuntu1                                  a screen magnifier for the GNOME desktop
ii  gnome-media                                2.18.0-0ubuntu1.1                                GNOME media utilities
ii  gnome-media-common                         2.18.0-0ubuntu1.1                                GNOME media utilities - common files
ii  gnome-menus                                2.18.0-0ubuntu3                                  an implementation of the freedesktop menu sp
ii  gnome-mime-data                            2.4.3-1                                          base MIME and Application database for GNOME
ii  gnome-mount                                0.5-2ubuntu8                                     wrapper for (un)mounting and ejecting storag
ii  gnome-netstatus-applet                     2.12.1-0ubuntu3                                  Network status applet for GNOME 2
ii  gnome-nettool                              2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  network information tool for GNOME
ii  gnome-orca                                 2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  scriptable screen reader
ii  gnome-panel                                2.18.1-0ubuntu3.1                                launcher and docking facility for GNOME 2
ii  gnome-panel-data                           2.18.1-0ubuntu3.1                                common files for GNOME 2 panel
ii  gnome-pilot                                2.0.15-0.1ubuntu1                                A GNOME applet for management of your Palm P
ii  gnome-pilot-conduits                       2.0.15-0.1ubuntu1                                conduits for gnome-pilot
ii  gnome-power-manager                        2.18.2-0ubuntu3                                  frontend for gnome-powermanager
ii  gnome-screensaver                          2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  a screen saver and locker
ii  gnome-session                              2.18.0-0ubuntu3                                  The GNOME 2 Session Manager
ii  gnome-spell                                1.0.7-1ubuntu2                                   GNOME/Bonobo component for spell checking
ii  gnome-splashscreen-manager                 0.2-5                                            manage your GNOME splash screen images
ii  gnome-system-monitor                       2.18.1.1-0ubuntu1                                Process viewer and system resource monitor f
ii  gnome-system-tools                         2.18.1-0ubuntu2                                  Cross-platform configuration utilities for G
ii  gnome-terminal                             2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application
ii  gnome-terminal-data                        2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Data files for the GNOME terminal emulator
ii  gnome-themes                               2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  official themes for the GNOME 2 desktop
ii  gnome-user-guide                           2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME user's guide
ii  gnome-utils                                2.18.0-0ubuntu2                                  GNOME desktop utilities
ii  gnome-volume-manager                       2.17.0-0ubuntu2                                  GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media 
ii  gnomebaker                                 0.6.0-7ubuntu1                                   application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME
ii  gnuitar                                    0.3.2-4                                          a GTK+ based guitar processor. Includes such
ii  gnumeric-common                            1.7.8-0ubuntu1                                   common files for Gnumeric, the GNOME spreads
ii  gnumeric-gtk                               1.7.8-0ubuntu1                                   GNOME spreadsheet application
ii  gnupg                                      1.4.6-1ubuntu2                                   GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement
ii  gpaint                                     0.2.4+0.3.0pre5-4                                GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint progr
ii  gpgv                                       1.4.6-1ubuntu2                                   GNU privacy guard - signature verification t
ii  gqview                                     2.0.1-1ubuntu2                                   A simple image viewer using GTK+
ii  grep                                       2.5.1.ds2-6build1                                GNU grep, egrep and fgrep
ii  groff-base                                 1.18.1.1-12                                      GNU troff text-formatting system (base syste
ii  grub                                       0.97-20ubuntu6                                   GRand Unified Bootloader
ii  gs-common                                  0.3.11ubuntu1                                    Common files for different Ghostscript relea
ii  gs-esp                                     8.15.4.dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1                         The Ghostscript PostScript interpreter - ESP
ii  gs-esp-x                                   8.15.4.dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1                         The Ghostscript PostScript interpreter - ESP
ii  gsfonts                                    8.11+urwcyr1.0.7~pre41-1                         Fonts for the Ghostscript interpreter(s)
ii  gstreamer-editor                           0.8.0-1ubuntu2                                   GStreamer Pipeline Editor and other GUI tool
ii  gstreamer0.10-alsa                         0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer plugin for ALSA
ii  gstreamer0.10-esd                          0.10.5-1ubuntu2                                  GStreamer plugin for ESD
ii  gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg                       0.10.2-0ubuntu4                                  FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer
ii  gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs                     0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer plugin for GnomeVFS
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad                  0.10.4-1ubuntu1                                  GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse       0.10.4-3                                         GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiv
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base                 0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer plugins from the "base" set
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps            0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer helper programs from the "base" se
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good                 0.10.5-1ubuntu2                                  GStreamer plugins from the "good" set
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly                 0.10.5-0ubuntu2                                  GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse      0.10.5-2                                         GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multi
ii  gstreamer0.10-tools                        0.10.12-0ubuntu2                                 Tools for use with GStreamer
ii  gstreamer0.10-x                            0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer plugins for X11 and Pango
ii  gthumb                                     2.10.2-0ubuntu1                                  an image viewer and browser
ii  gtk-gnutella                               0.96.3-0ubuntu1                                  shares files in a peer to peer network
ii  gtk-qt-engine                              0.71~svn20070224-0ubuntu3.1                      theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x
ii  gtk-recordmydesktop                        0.3.0r2-2                                        Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop
ii  gtk2-engines                               2.10.1-0ubuntu1                                  theme engines for GTK+ 2.x
ii  gtk2-engines-pixbuf                        2.10.11-0ubuntu3                                 Pixbuf-based theme for GTK+ 2.x
ii  gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks                   0.9.12-4                                         'ubuntulooks' theme for GTK+ 2.x
ii  gtk2-engines-xfce                          2.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   A GTK+-2.0 theme engine for Xfce
ii  gtkhtml3.14                                3.14.1-0ubuntu2                                  HTML rendering/editing library - bonobo comp
ii  gtweakui                                   0.4.0-2                                          A collection of simple dialogs as a front en
ii  gucharmap                                  1.10.0-0ubuntu1                                  Unicode character picker and font browser
ii  guile-1.6-libs                             1.6.8-6build1                                    Main Guile libraries
ii  gutenprint                                 5.0.1-2                                          Gutenprint - Top Quality Printer Drivers
ii  gwenview                                   1.4.1-1ubuntu1                                   image viewer for KDE
ii  gxine                                      0.5.11-1ubuntu2                                  the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user inter
ii  gzip                                       1.3.9-2                                          The GNU compression utility
ii  hal                                        0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12                                Hardware Abstraction Layer
ii  hal-cups-utils                             0.6.5-0ubuntu2                                   CUPS integration with HAL
ii  hal-device-manager                         0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12                                Hardware Abstraction Layer user interface
ii  hdparm                                     6.9-1ubuntu2                                     tune hard disk parameters for high performan
ii  helix-player                               1.0.6-3                                          the helix audio and video player
ii  hicolor-icon-theme                         0.10-1ubuntu1                                    default fallback theme for FreeDesktop.org i
ii  hostname                                   2.93build1                                       utility to set/show the host name or domain 
ii  hotkey-setup                               0.1-17ubuntu9                                    auto-configures laptop hotkeys
ii  hpijs                                      2.7.2+1.7.3-0ubuntu1.1                           HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS drive
ii  hplip                                      1.7.3-0ubuntu1.1                                 HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP)
ii  hplip-data                                 1.7.3-0ubuntu1.1                                 HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files
ii  html2text                                  1.3.2a-3                                         An advanced HTML to text converter
ii  human-cursors-theme                        0.5                                              Human Cursors Theme
ii  human-icon-theme                           0.18-0ubuntu1                                    Human Icon theme
ii  human-theme                                0.6                                              Human theme
ii  hwdb-client-common                         0.6.10.1                                         common files for Ubuntu Hardware Database cl
ii  hwdb-client-gnome                          0.6.10.1                                         Gnome client programs for the Ubuntu Hardwar
ii  hwdb-client-kde                            0.6.10.1                                         KDE client program for the Ubuntu Hardware D
ii  hydrogen                                   0.9.3-2                                          Simple drum machine/step sequencer
ii  iceauth                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu2                                   X ICE authentication manipulation
ii  icedax                                     1.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Creates WAV files from audio CDs
ii  ico                                        1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - ico
ii  ifupdown                                   0.6.8ubuntu6                                     high level tools to configure network interf
ii  im-switch                                  1.13                                             Input method switch framework
ii  imagemagick                                6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.2                      Image manipulation programs
ii  imlib-base                                 1.9.14-32ubuntu1                                 Common files needed by the Imlib/Gdk-Imlib p
ii  info                                       4.8.dfsg.1-4build1                               Standalone GNU Info documentation browser
ii  initramfs-tools                            0.85eubuntu10                                    tools for generating an initramfs
ii  initscripts                                2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18                            Scripts for initializing and shutting down t
ii  inkscape                                   0.45-0ubuntu4.1                                  vector-based drawing program
ii  inputattach                                1.23-0ubuntu1                                    utility to attach serial devices to the inpu
ii  intltool                                   0.35.5-0ubuntu2                                  Utility scripts for internationalizing XML
ii  intltool-debian                            0.35.0+20060710.1                                Help i18n of RFC822 compliant config files
ii  iproute                                    20061002-3ubuntu1                                Professional tools to control the networking
ii  iptables                                   1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2.1                        administration tools for packet filtering an
ii  iputils-arping                             20020927-3.1ubuntu2                              Tool to send ICMP echo requests to an ARP ad
ii  iputils-ping                               20020927-3.1ubuntu2                              Tools to test the reachability of network ho
ii  iputils-tracepath                          20020927-3.1ubuntu2                              Tools to trace the network path to a remote 
ii  iso-codes                                  1.0-1                                            ISO language, territory, currency codes and 
ii  istanbul                                   0.2.1-3build1                                    Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theor
ii  jack                                       3.1.1+cvs20050801-14                             Rip and encode CDs with one command
ii  jack-rack                                  1.4.4-3                                          LADSPA effects "rack" for JACK
ii  jackbeat                                   0.5.4-1ubuntu1                                   a drummachine-like audio sequencer with JACK
ii  jackd                                      0.102.20-1                                       JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and exampl
ii  java-common                                0.25ubuntu2                                      Base of all Java packages
ii  k3b                                        1.0-0ubuntu2                                     A sophisticated KDE CD burning application
ii  kaddressbook                               3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE NG addressbook application
ii  kaffeine                                   0.8.3-0ubuntu7                                   versatile media player for KDE 3
ii  kaffeine-xine                              0.8.3-0ubuntu7                                   Xine engine for kaffeine media player
ii  kalzium                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   chemistry teaching tool for KDE
ii  kalzium-data                               3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   data files for Kalzium
ii  kamefu                                     0.1.1-1                                          KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix
ii  kamera                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   digital camera io_slave for Konqueror
ii  karbon                                     1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a vector graphics application for the KDE Of
ii  karchiver                                  3.4.2~b4-1                                       work with compressed files
ii  karm                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE time tracker tool
ii  katapult                                   0.3.1.4-0ubuntu5                                 item launcher for KDE
ii  kate                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                advanced text editor for KDE
ii  kbstate                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   a keyboard status applet for KDE
ii  kcalc                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   calculator for KDE
ii  kchart                                     1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a chart drawing program for the KDE Office S
ii  kcontrol                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                control center for KDE
ii  kcron                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   the KDE crontab editor
ii  kde-guidance                               0.8.0-0ubuntu5                                   collection of KDE system administration tool
ii  kde-guidance-powermanager                  0.8.0-0ubuntu5                                   HAL based Power Manager Applet
ii  kde-icons-mono                             3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   a monochromatic icons theme for KDE
ii  kde-icons-nuvox                            0.7.1-1                                          nuvoX is icons theme for KDE
ii  kde-style-polyester                        1.0-1ubuntu2                                     Polyester widget style and kwin decoration f
ii  kde-systemsettings                         0.0svn20070312-0ubuntu1                          easy to use control centre for KDE
ii  kdeadmin-kfile-plugins                     3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   KDE file metainfo plugins for deb and rpm fi
ii  kdebase-bin                                3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                core binaries for the KDE base module
ii  kdebase-data                               3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                shared data files for the KDE base module
ii  kdebase-kio-plugins                        3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                core I/O slaves for KDE
ii  kdebluetooth                               0.99+1.0beta2-1ubuntu5                           KDE Bluetooth Framework
ii  kdeedu-data                                3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   shared data for KDE educational applications
ii  kdegraphics-kfile-plugins                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   KDE metainfo plugins for graphic files
ii  kdelibs-data                               3.5.6-0ubuntu14.2                                core shared data for all KDE applications
ii  kdelibs4c2a                                3.5.6-0ubuntu14.2                                core libraries and binaries for all KDE appl
ii  kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins                3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile
ii  kdemultimedia-kio-plugins                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   enables the browsing of audio CDs under Konq
ii  kdenetwork-filesharing                     3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   network filesharing configuration module for
ii  kdenetwork-kfile-plugins                   3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   torrent metainfo plugin for KDE
ii  kdepasswd                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                password changer for KDE
ii  kdepim-kio-plugins                         3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE pim I/O Slaves
ii  kdepim-kresources                          3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE pim resource plugins
ii  kdepim-wizards                             3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE server configuration wizards
ii  kdeprint                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                print system for KDE
ii  kdesktop                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                miscellaneous binaries and files for the KDE
ii  kdevelop                                   3.4.0-0ubuntu3                                   An IDE for Unix/X11
ii  kdevelop-data                              3.4.0-0ubuntu3                                   An IDE for Unix/X11 - data
ii  kdm                                        3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                X display manager for KDE
ii  kdnssd                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   Zeroconf support for KDE
ii  keep                                       0.4.0-0ubuntu2                                   backup system for KDE
ii  kexi                                       1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 integrated database environment for the KDE 
ii  kfind                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                file-find utility for KDE
ii  kfloppy                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   floppy formatter for KDE
ii  kformula                                   1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a formula editor for the KDE Office Suite
ii  kghostview                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   PostScript viewer for KDE
ii  kguitar                                    0.5-0ubuntu4                                     an efficient and easy-to-use environment for
ii  khelpcenter                                3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                help center for KDE
ii  khexedit                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   KDE hex editor
ii  kicker                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                desktop panel for KDE
ii  kio-apt                                    0.13-0ubuntu5                                    apt-cache kio-slave
ii  kio-locate                                 0.4.5-0ubuntu2                                   kio-slave for the locate command
ii  kipi-plugins                               0.1.3-1ubuntu1                                   image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI
ii  kivio                                      1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Su
ii  kivio-data                                 1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 data files for Kivio flowcharting program
ii  klibc-utils                                1.4.30-3ubuntu2                                  small statically-linked utilities built with
ii  klipper                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                clipboard utility for KDE
ii  klogd                                      1.4.1-20ubuntu4                                  Kernel Logging Daemon
ii  kmag                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   a screen magnifier for KDE
ii  kmail                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE Email client
ii  kmailcvt                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE KMail mail folder converter
ii  kmenuedit                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                menu editor for KDE
ii  kmid                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   MIDI/karaoke player for KDE
ii  kmilo                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   laptop special keys support for KDE
ii  kmines                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   Minesweeper for KDE
ii  kmix                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   sound mixer applet for KDE
ii  kmousetool                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   KDE mouse manipulation tool for the disabled
ii  kmplayer-base                              0.9.4-0ubuntu2                                   Base files for KMPlayer
ii  kmplayer-konq-plugins                      0.9.4-0ubuntu2                                   KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
ii  knetworkconf                               3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   KDE network configuration tool
ii  knetworkmanager                            0.1-0ubuntu12                                    User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManage
ii  knotes                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE sticky notes
ii  koffice                                    1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 KDE Office Suite
ii  koffice-data                               1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 common shared data for the KDE Office Suite
ii  koffice-libs                               1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 common libraries and binaries for the KDE Of
ii  kolf                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   Minigolf game for KDE
ii  kolourpaint                                3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   a simple paint program for KDE
ii  kompile                                    0.3~beta2-0ubuntu3                               interface for compilation automation for KDE
ii  kompozer                                   0.7.10                                           Complete Web Authoring System
ii  konq-plugins                               3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   plugins for Konqueror, the KDE file/web/doc 
ii  konqueror                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and
ii  konqueror-nsplugins                        3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
ii  konsole                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                X terminal emulator for KDE
ii  kontact                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE pim application
ii  konversation                               1.0.1-1ubuntu2                                   user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) clie
ii  konverter                                  0.93-1                                           Konverter is a mencoder GUI for KDE
ii  kooka                                      3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   scanner program for KDE
ii  kopete                                     3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   instant messenger for KDE
ii  korganizer                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE personal organizer
ii  koshell                                    1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 the KDE Office Suite workspace
ii  kpdf                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   PDF viewer for KDE
ii  kpf                                        3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   public fileserver for KDE
ii  kplato                                     1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 an integrated project management and plannin
ii  kppp                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE
ii  kpresenter                                 1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a presentation program for the KDE Office Su
ii  kpresenter-data                            1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 data files for KPresenter presentation progr
ii  krdc                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   Remote Desktop Connection for KDE
ii  krfb                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu9                                   Desktop Sharing for KDE
ii  krita                                      1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a pixel-based image manipulation program for
ii  krita-data                                 1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 data files for Krita painting program
ii  kscreensaver                               3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   additional screen savers released with KDE
ii  ksmserver                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                session manager for KDE
ii  ksnapshot                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   screenshot utility for KDE
ii  ksplash                                    3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                the KDE splash screen
ii  ksplash-engine-moodin                      0.4.2-1ubuntu4                                   fading splash screen engine for KDE
ii  kspread                                    1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a spreadsheet for the KDE Office Suite
ii  ksvg                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   SVG viewer for KDE
ii  ksysguard                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                system guard for KDE
ii  ksysguardd                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                system guard daemon for KDE
ii  ksystemlog                                 0.3.2-0ubuntu5                                   log viewing application
ii  kthesaurus                                 1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 thesaurus for the KDE Office Suite
ii  ktorrent                                   2.1-0ubuntu2.1                                   BitTorrent client for KDE
ii  kubuntu-artwork-usplash                    7.04-39                                          kubuntu artwork for usplash
ii  kubuntu-default-settings                   7.04-39                                          Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu
ii  kubuntu-desktop                            1.32ubuntu1                                      Kubuntu desktop system
ii  kubuntu-docs                               7.04-5                                           kubuntu documentation
ii  kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts                0.3-0ubuntu2                                     Konqueror shortcuts for the Ubuntu wiki and 
ii  kugar                                      1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a business report maker for the KDE Office S
ii  kwalletmanager                             3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   wallet manager for KDE
ii  kwin                                       3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                the KDE window manager
ii  kwin-style-crystal                         1.0.2-1ubuntu1                                   semi transparant window decoration for KDE
ii  kword                                      1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 a word processor for the KDE Office Suite
ii  kword-data                                 1.6.2-0ubuntu1.2                                 data files for KWord word processor
ii  landscape-client                           0.1                                              Placeholder for the Landscape client
ii  language-pack-en                           7.04+20080228                                    translation updates for language English
ii  language-pack-en-base                      7.04+20070412                                    translations for language English
ii  language-pack-gnome-en                     7.04+20080228                                    GNOME translation updates for language Engli
ii  language-pack-gnome-en-base                7.04+20070412                                    GNOME translations for language English
ii  language-pack-gnome-hi                     7.04+20080228                                    GNOME translation updates for language Hindi
ii  language-pack-gnome-hi-base                7.04+20070412                                    GNOME translations for language Hindi
ii  language-pack-gnome-kn                     7.04+20080228                                    GNOME translation updates for language Kanna
ii  language-pack-gnome-kn-base                7.04+20070412                                    GNOME translations for language Kannada
ii  language-pack-gnome-ml                     7.04+20080228                                    GNOME translation updates for language Malay
ii  language-pack-gnome-ml-base                7.04+20070412                                    GNOME translations for language Malayalam
ii  language-pack-gnome-ta                     7.04+20080228                                    GNOME translation updates for language Tamil
ii  language-pack-gnome-ta-base                7.04+20070412                                    GNOME translations for language Tamil
ii  language-pack-hi                           7.04+20080228                                    translation updates for language Hindi
ii  language-pack-hi-base                      7.04+20070412                                    translations for language Hindi
ii  language-pack-kn                           7.04+20080228                                    translation updates for language Kannada
ii  language-pack-kn-base                      7.04+20070412                                    translations for language Kannada
ii  language-pack-ml                           7.04+20080228                                    translation updates for language Malayalam
ii  language-pack-ml-base                      7.04+20070412                                    translations for language Malayalam
ii  language-pack-ta                           7.04+20080228                                    translation updates for language Tamil
ii  language-pack-ta-base                      7.04+20070412                                    translations for language Tamil
ii  language-selector                          0.2.6                                            Language selector for ubuntu linux
ii  language-selector-common                   0.2.6                                            Language selector for ubuntu linux
ii  language-selector-qt                       0.2.6                                            Language selector for kubuntu linux
ii  language-support-en                        7.04+20070209                                    metapackage for English language support
ii  language-support-hi                        7.04+20070108                                    metapackage for Hindi language support
ii  language-support-kn                        7.04+20070108                                    metapackage for Kannada language support
ii  language-support-ml                        6.06+20060530                                    metapackage for Malayalam language support
ii  language-support-ta                        6.10+20060922                                    metapackage for Tamil language support
ii  laptop-detect                              0.12.1-ubuntu4                                   attempt to detect a laptop
ii  laptop-mode-tools                          1.32-1ubuntu1                                    Scripts to spin down hard drive and save pow
ii  lash-bin                                   0.5.1-2                                          Linux Audio Session Handler (LASH) example c
ii  lashd                                      0.5.1-2                                          Linux Audio Session Handler (LASH) server
ii  launchpad-integration                      0.1.13                                           launchpad integration
ii  less                                       394-4build1                                      Pager program similar to more
ii  lftp                                       3.5.6-1build1                                    Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client p
ii  liba52-0.7.4                               0.7.4-7                                          Library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams
ii  libaa1                                     1.4p5-30                                         ascii art library
ii  libacl1                                    2.2.42-1ubuntu1                                  Access control list shared library
ii  libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a                      1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1                           an English-language thesaurus (development)
ii  libaiksaurus-1.2-data                      1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1                           an English-language thesaurus (data)
ii  libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a                   1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1                           graphical interface to the Aiksaurus toolkit
ii  libakode2                                  2.0.1-2ubuntu2                                   akode plugin for aRts
ii  libanthy0                                  7900-3build1                                     Anthy runtime library
ii  libao2                                     0.8.6-4                                          Cross Platform Audio Output Library
ii  libapm1                                    3.2.2-8ubuntu2                                   Library for interacting with APM driver in k
ii  libart-2.0-2                               2.3.17-1                                         Library of functions for 2D graphics - runti
ii  libart2                                    1.4.2-35                                         The GNOME canvas widget - runtime files
ii  libarts1-akode                             3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   akode plugin for aRts
ii  libarts1c2a                                1.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   aRts sound system core components
ii  libartsc0                                  1.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   aRts sound system C support library
ii  libasound2                                 1.0.13-1ubuntu5                                  ALSA library
ii  libaspell15                                0.60.4-4                                         GNU Aspell spell-checker runtime library
ii  libatk1-ruby                               0.15.0-1.1                                       ATK bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libatk1.0-0                                1.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The ATK accessibility toolkit
ii  libatk1.0-dev                              1.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Development files for the ATK accessibility 
ii  libatspi1.0-0                              1.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  C binding libraries of at-spi for GNOME Acce
ii  libattr1                                   2.4.32-1.1ubuntu1                                Extended attribute shared library
ii  libaudacious4                              1.2.2-4                                          Audacious C++ shared library
ii  libaudio-dev                               1.8-4                                            The Network Audio System (NAS). (development
ii  libaudio2                                  1.8-4                                            The Network Audio System (NAS). (shared libr
ii  libaudiofile0                              0.2.6-6ubuntu3                                   Open-source version of SGI's audiofile libra
ii  libavahi-client3                           0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi client library
ii  libavahi-common-data                       0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi common data files
ii  libavahi-common3                           0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi common library
ii  libavahi-compat-libdnssd1                  0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi Apple Bonjour compatibility library
ii  libavahi-core5                             0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD library
ii  libavahi-glib1                             0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi glib integration library
ii  libavahi-qt3-1                             0.6.17-0ubuntu3                                  Avahi Qt3 integration library
ii  libavc1394-0                               0.5.3-1build1                                    control IEEE 1394 audio/video devices
ii  libavcodec0d                               0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4                         ffmpeg codec library
ii  libavformat0d                              0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4                         ffmpeg file format library
rc  libbcprov-java                             1.33-4                                           Bouncy Castle Java Cryptographic Service Pro
ii  libbeagle0                                 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4                                library for accessing beagle using C
ii  libbeecrypt6                               4.1.2-6build1                                    open source C library of cryptographic algor
ii  libberyldecoration0                        0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2                  Settings library for plugins - Beryl Project
ii  libberylsettings0                          0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2                  Settings library for plugins - Beryl Project
ii  libbind9-0                                 9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 BIND9 Shared Library used by BIND
ii  libbit-vector-perl                         6.4-5build1                                      Perl and C library for bit vectors and more
ii  libblkid1                                  1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         block device id library
ii  libbluetooth2                              3.9-0ubuntu1                                     Library to use the BlueZ Linux Bluetooth sta
ii  libbogl-dev                                0.1.18-1.5ubuntu1                                Ben's Own Graphics Library - development fil
ii  libbogl0                                   0.1.18-1.5ubuntu1                                Ben's Own Graphics Library - shared library
ii  libbonobo2-0                               2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Bonobo CORBA interfaces library
ii  libbonobo2-common                          2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Bonobo CORBA interfaces library -- support f
ii  libbonoboui2-0                             2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The Bonobo UI library
ii  libbonoboui2-common                        2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The Bonobo UI library -- common files
ii  libboost-date-time1.33.1                   1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1                                set of date-time libraries based on generic 
ii  libboost-filesystem1.33.1                  1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1                                filesystem operations (portable paths, itera
ii  libboost-thread1.33.1                      1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1                                portable C++ multi-threading
ii  libbrlapi1                                 3.7.2-7ubuntu3                                   braille display access via BRLTTY - shared l
ii  libbz2-1.0                                 1.0.3-6ubuntu0.1                                 high-quality block-sorting file compressor l
ii  libc6                                      2.5-0ubuntu14                                    GNU C Library: Shared libraries
ii  libc6-dev                                  2.5-0ubuntu14                                    GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Hea
ii  libc6-i686                                 2.5-0ubuntu14                                    GNU C Library: Shared libraries [i686 optimi
ii  libcaca0                                   0.99.beta11.debian-2build1                       colour ASCII art library
ii  libcairo-perl                              1.01-1build1                                     Perl interface to the Cairo graphics library
ii  libcairo-ruby                              1.2.0-1                                          Cairo bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libcairo-ruby1.8                           1.2.0-1                                          Cairo bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libcairo2                                  1.4.2-0ubuntu1.3                                 The Cairo 2D vector graphics library
ii  libcairo2-dev                              1.4.2-0ubuntu1.3                                 Development files for the Cairo 2D graphics 
ii  libcairomm-1.0-1                           1.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   C++ wrappers for Cairo (shared libraries)
ii  libcamel1.2-10                             1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                The Evolution MIME message handling library
ii  libcap1                                    1.10-14                                          support for getting/setting POSIX.1e capabil
ii  libcarp-clan-perl                          5.8-1                                            Perl enhancement to Carp error logging facil
ii  libcdaudio1                                0.99.12p2-2                                      library for controlling a CD-ROM when playin
ii  libcdio6                                   0.76-1ubuntu2.7.04.1                             library to read and control CD-ROM
ii  libcdparanoia0                             3.10+debian~pre0-4build1                         audio extraction tool for sampling CDs (libr
ii  libchewing3                                0.3.0-1                                          intelligent phonetic input method library
ii  libchewing3-data                           0.3.0-1                                          intelligent phonetic input method library - 
ii  libclamav2                                 0.91.2-1~volatile1                               virus scanner library
ii  libcomerr2                                 1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         common error description library
ii  libcompizconfig0                           0.5.2+git20070919-0ubuntu2~ppa1                  Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositi
ii  libcompress-zlib-perl                      1.42-2build1                                     Perl module for creation and manipulation of
ii  libconsole                                 0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu3                               Shared libraries for Linux console and font 
ii  libconvert-binhex-perl                     1.119+pristine-1                                 Perl5 module for extracting data from macint
ii  libcroco3                                  0.6.1-1build1                                    a generic Cascading Style Sheet (CSS) parsin
ii  libcrypt-ssleay-perl                       0.51-5                                           Support for https protocol in LWP
ii  libcucul0                                  0.99.beta11.debian-2build1                       low-level Unicode character drawing library
ii  libcupsimage2                              1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - image libs
ii  libcupsys2                                 1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - libs
ii  libcupsys2-dev                             1.2.8-0ubuntu8.3                                 Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - developmen
ii  libcurl3                                   7.15.5-1ubuntu2.1                                Multi-protocol file transfer library
ii  libcurl3-gnutls                            7.15.5-1ubuntu2.1                                Multi-protocol file transfer library
ii  libcvsservice0                             3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   DCOP service for accessing CVS repositories
ii  libdaemon0                                 0.10-1                                           lightweight C library for daemons
ii  libdate-calc-perl                          5.4-5                                            Perl library for accessing dates
ii  libdatrie0                                 0.1.1-4                                          Double-array trie library
rc  libdb3                                     3.2.9+dfsg-0.1build1                             Berkeley v3 Database Libraries [runtime]
ii  libdb4.2                                   4.2.52+dfsg-1build1                              Berkeley v4.2 Database Libraries [runtime]
ii  libdb4.3                                   4.3.29-6build1                                   Berkeley v4.3 Database Libraries [runtime]
ii  libdb4.4                                   4.4.20-8ubuntu2                                  Berkeley v4.4 Database Libraries [runtime]
ii  libdbus-1-3                                1.0.2-1ubuntu4                                   simple interprocess messaging system
ii  libdbus-glib-1-2                           0.73-1                                           simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-b
ii  libdbus-qt-1-1c2                           0.62.git.20060814-2build1                        simple interprocess messaging system (Qt-bas
ii  libdc1394-13                               1.1.0-3ubuntu2                                   high level programming interface for IEEE139
ii  libdecoration0                             0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1                  Compiz window decoration library
ii  libdevmapper1.02                           1.02.08-1ubuntu10                                The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace lib
ii  libdirectfb-0.9-25                         0.9.25.1-5ubuntu2                                direct frame buffer graphics - shared librar
ii  libdjvulibre15                             3.5.17-3ubuntu2                                  Runtime support for the DjVu image format
ii  libdmx1                                    1.0.2-2build1                                    X11 Distributed Multihead extension library
ii  libdns22                                   9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 DNS Shared Library used by BIND
ii  libdrm2                                    2.3.0-1                                          Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -
ii  libdv4                                     1.0.0-1build1                                    software library for DV format digital video
ii  libdvbpsi4                                 0.1.5-2                                          library for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables decod
ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.5-1                                          a portable abstraction library for DVD decry
ii  libdvdnav4                                 0.1.10-0.1                                       The DVD navigation library
ii  libdvdread3                                0.9.7-2ubuntu1                                   library for reading DVDs
ii  libebook1.2-9                              1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Client library for evolution address books
ii  libecal1.2-7                               1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Client library for evolution calendars
ii  libedata-book1.2-2                         1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Backend library for evolution address books
ii  libedata-cal1.2-6                          1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Backend library for evolution calendars
ii  libedataserver1.2-9                        1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Utility library for evolution data servers
ii  libedataserverui1.2-8                      1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                GUI utility library for evolution data serve
ii  libedit2                                   2.9.cvs.20050518-2.2                             BSD editline and history libraries
ii  libeel2-2                                  2.18.0.1-0ubuntu1                                Eazel Extensions Library (for GNOME2)
ii  libeel2-data                               2.18.0.1-0ubuntu1                                Eazel Extensions Library - data files (for G
ii  libegroupwise1.2-13                        1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Client library for accessing groupwise POA t
ii  libelfg0                                   0.8.6-3                                          an ELF object file access library
ii  libenchant1c2a                             1.3.0-2ubuntu1                                   a wrapper library for various spell checker 
ii  libesd-alsa0                               0.2.36-3ubuntu4                                  Enlightened Sound Daemon (ALSA) - Shared lib
ii  libespeak1                                 1.21-0ubuntu1                                    A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer:
ii  libexchange-storage1.2-3                   1.10.1-0ubuntu1.1                                Backend library for evolution calendars
ii  libexif12                                  0.6.13-5ubuntu0.2                                library to parse EXIF files
ii  libexiv2-0.12                              0.12-0ubuntu2                                    EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation library
ii  libexo-0.3-0                               0.3.2-0ubuntu2                                   Library with extensions for Xfce
ii  libexpat1                                  1.95.8-3.4build1                                 XML parsing C library - runtime library
ii  libexpat1-dev                              1.95.8-3.4build1                                 XML parsing C library - development kit
ii  libfaac0                                   1.24clean-0ubuntu4                               an AAC audio encoder - library files
ii  libfaad2-0                                 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3             freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime fi
ii  libfcgi-perl                               0.67-2                                           FastCGI Perl module
ii  libfile-find-rule-perl                     0.30-2                                           Alternative interface to File::Find
ii  libflac++5c2                               1.1.2-5ubuntu2.1                                 Free Lossless Audio Codec - C++ runtime libr
ii  libflac7                                   1.1.2-5ubuntu2.1                                 Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C librar
ii  libfltk1.1                                 1.1.7-2                                          Fast Light Toolkit shared libraries
ii  libfontconfig1                             2.4.2-1ubuntu1                                   generic font configuration library - runtime
ii  libfontconfig1-dev                         2.4.2-1ubuntu1                                   generic font configuration library - develop
ii  libfontenc1                                1.0.4-1                                          X11 font encoding library
ii  libfreebob0                                1.0.0-3                                          FreeBoB API
ii  libfreetype6                               2.2.1-5ubuntu1.1                                 FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
ii  libfreetype6-dev                           2.2.1-5ubuntu1.1                                 FreeType 2 font engine, development files
ii  libfribidi0                                0.10.7-4build1                                   Free Implementation of the Unicode BiDi algo
ii  libfs6                                     1.0.0-4ubuntu2                                   X11 Font Services library
ii  libfuse2                                   2.6.3-1ubuntu2                                   Filesystem in USErspace library
ii  libgadu3                                   1.7~rc2-2                                        Gadu-Gadu protocol library - runtime files
ii  libgail-common                             1.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -
ii  libgail-gnome-module                       1.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME Accessibility Implementation Module fo
ii  libgail18                                  1.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -
ii  libgamin0                                  0.1.8-1ubuntu3                                   Client library for the gamin file and direct
ii  libgc1c2                                   6.8-1ubuntu2                                     conservative garbage collector for C and C++
ii  libgcc1                                    4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   GCC support library
ii  libgcj-bc                                  4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Link time only library for use with gcj
ii  libgcj-common                              4.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Java runtime library (common files)
ii  libgcj7-0                                  4.1.2-0ubuntu5                                   Java runtime library for use with gcj
ii  libgconf2-4                                2.18.0.1-0ubuntu1                                GNOME configuration database system (shared 
ii  libgconf2-ruby                             0.15.0-1.1                                       GConf 2 bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libgconf2.0-cil                            2.16.0-0ubuntu5                                  CLI binding for GConf 2.16
ii  libgcrypt11                                1.2.3-2build1                                    LGPL Crypto library - runtime library
ii  libgcrypt11-dev                            1.2.3-2build1                                    LGPL Crypto library - development files
ii  libgcu0                                    0.6.3-3ubuntu2                                   GNOME chemistry utils (library)
ii  libgd2-noxpm                               2.0.34~rc1-2ubuntu1.2                            GD Graphics Library version 2 (without XPM s
ii  libgda2-3                                  1.2.4-0ubuntu1                                   GNOME Data Access library for GNOME2
ii  libgda2-common                             1.2.4-0ubuntu1                                   Common files for GNOME Data Access library f
ii  libgdbm3                                   1.8.3-3                                          GNU dbm database routines (runtime version)
ii  libgdiplus                                 1.2.3-0ubuntu1                                   interface library for Mono class System.Draw
ii  libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby                        0.15.0-1.1                                       Gdk-Pixbuf 2 bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libgdl-1-0                                 0.6.1-1                                          GNOME DevTool libraries - development files
ii  libgdl-1-common                            0.6.1-1                                          GNOME DevTool libraries - common files
ii  libgdome2-0                                0.8.1-1ubuntu1                                   DOM level2 library for accessing XML files
ii  libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a                    0.2.4-3build1                                    C++ bindings for GDome2 DOM implementation
ii  libggi2                                    2.2.1-5ubuntu1                                   General Graphics Interface runtime libraries
ii  libgii1                                    1.0.1-3                                          General Input Interface runtime libraries
ii  libgii1-target-x                           1.0.1-3                                          General Input Interface X input target
ii  libgimp2.0                                 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.4                                Libraries necessary to Run the GIMP
ii  libgksu1.2-1                               1.3.8-1ubuntu3                                   library providing su and sudo functionality
ii  libgksu2-0                                 2.0.3-3ubuntu5                                   library providing su and sudo functionality
ii  libgksuui1.0-1                             1.0.7-1ubuntu3                                   a graphical fronted to su library
ii  libgl1-mesa-dev                            6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- G
ii  libgl1-mesa-dri                            6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- D
ii  libgl1-mesa-glx                            6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- G
ii  libglade2-0                                2.6.0-3                                          library to load .glade files at runtime
ii  libglade2-dev                              2.6.0-3                                          development files for libglade
ii  libglade2-ruby                             0.15.0-1.1                                       Libglade 2 bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libglade2.0-cil                            2.10.0-0ubuntu4                                  CLI binding for the Glade libraries 2.6
ii  libglademm-2.4-1c2a                        2.6.3-0ubuntu2                                   C++ wrappers for libglade2 (shared library)
ii  libglew1                                   1.3.4-5ubuntu2                                   The OpenGL Extension Wrangler - runtime envi
ii  libglib-perl                               1.140-1build1                                    Perl interface to the GLib and GObject libra
ii  libglib1.2                                 1.2.10-17build1                                  The GLib library of C routines
ii  libglib1.2-dev                             1.2.10-17build1                                  The GLib library of C routines (development)
ii  libglib2-ruby                              0.15.0-1.1                                       Glib 2 bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libglib2.0-0                               2.12.11-0ubuntu1                                 The GLib library of C routines
ii  libglib2.0-cil                             2.10.0-0ubuntu4                                  CLI binding for the GLib utility library 2.1
ii  libglib2.0-data                            2.12.11-0ubuntu1                                 Common files for GLib library
ii  libglib2.0-dev                             2.12.11-0ubuntu1                                 Development files for the GLib library
ii  libglibmm-2.4-1c2a                         2.13.3-0ubuntu1                                  C++ wrapper for the GLib toolkit (shared lib
ii  libglu1-mesa                               6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   The OpenGL utility library (GLU)
ii  libglu1-mesa-dev                           6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   The OpenGL utility library -- development su
ii  libglut3                                   3.7-25                                           the OpenGL Utility Toolkit
ii  libgmime-2.0-2                             2.2.3-3ubuntu1                                   MIME library, unstable version
ii  libgmime2.2-cil                            2.2.3-3ubuntu1                                   CLI binding for the MIME library, unstable v
ii  libgmp3c2                                  4.2.1+dfsg-4build1                               Multiprecision arithmetic library
ii  libgnome-desktop-2                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Utility library for loading .desktop files -
ii  libgnome-keyring0                          0.8.1-0ubuntu1                                   GNOME keyring services library
ii  libgnome-mag2                              0.14.3-0ubuntu1                                  screen magnification library for the GNOME d
ii  libgnome-media0                            2.18.0-0ubuntu1.1                                runtime libraries for the GNOME media utilit
ii  libgnome-menu2                             2.18.0-0ubuntu3                                  an implementation of the freedesktop menu sp
ii  libgnome-pilot2                            2.0.15-0.1ubuntu1                                Support libraries for gnome-pilot
ii  libgnome-speech3                           0.4.11-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME text-to-speech library
ii  libgnome-window-settings1                  2.18.1-0ubuntu2.1                                Utility library for getting window manager s
ii  libgnome2-0                                2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME 2 library - runtime files
ii  libgnome2-canvas-perl                      1.002-1ubuntu2                                   Perl interface to the GNOME canvas library
ii  libgnome2-common                           2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME 2 library - common files
ii  libgnome2-perl                             1.040-1                                          Perl interface to the GNOME libraries
ii  libgnome2-vfs-perl                         1.060-1                                          Perl interface to the 2.x series of the GNOM
ii  libgnome2.0-cil                            2.16.0-0ubuntu5                                  CLI binding for Gnome 2.16
rc  libgnome32                                 1.4.2-35                                         The GNOME libraries
ii  libgnomecanvas2-0                          2.14.0-3ubuntu2                                  A powerful object-oriented display - runtime
ii  libgnomecanvas2-common                     2.14.0-3ubuntu2                                  A powerful object-oriented display - common 
ii  libgnomecups1.0-1                          0.2.2-5ubuntu1                                   GNOME library for CUPS interaction
ii  libgnomecupsui1.0-1c2a                     0.31-3ubuntu5                                    UI extensions to libgnomecups
ii  libgnomekbd-common                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME library to manage keyboard configurati
ii  libgnomekbd1                               2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME library to manage keyboard configurati
ii  libgnomekbdui1                             2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  User interface library for libgnomekbd - sha
ii  libgnomeprint2.2-0                         2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME 2.2 print architecture - runtime f
ii  libgnomeprint2.2-data                      2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  The GNOME 2.2 print architecture - data file
ii  libgnomeprintui2.2-0                       2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME 2.2 print architecture User Interface 
ii  libgnomeprintui2.2-common                  2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME 2.2 print architecture User Interface 
rc  libgnomesupport0                           1.4.2-35                                         The GNOME libraries (Support libraries)
ii  libgnomeui-0                               2.17.92-0ubuntu1                                 The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - run
ii  libgnomeui-common                          2.17.92-0ubuntu1                                 The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - com
rc  libgnomeui32                               1.4.2-35                                         The GNOME libraries (User Interface)
ii  libgnomevfs2-0                             2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME virtual file-system (runtime libraries
ii  libgnomevfs2-bin                           2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME virtual file-system (support binaries)
ii  libgnomevfs2-common                        2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME virtual file-system (common files)
ii  libgnomevfs2-extra                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  GNOME virtual file-system (extra modules)
rc  libgnorba27                                1.4.2-35                                         GNOME CORBA services
rc  libgnorbagtk0                              1.4.2-35                                         GNOME CORBA services (Gtk bindings)
rc  libgnucrypto-java                          2.1.0-2                                          full-featured cryptographic library in Java
ii  libgnutls-dev                              1.4.4-3build1                                    the GNU TLS library - development files
ii  libgnutls13                                1.4.4-3build1                                    the GNU TLS library - runtime library
rc  libgoffice-0-3                             0.3.7-0ubuntu1                                   Document centric objects library - runtime f
ii  libgoffice-0-common                        0.3.7-0ubuntu1                                   Document centric objects library - common fi
ii  libgoffice-gtk-0-3                         0.3.7-0ubuntu1                                   Document centric objects library - runtime f
ii  libgpg-error-dev                           1.4-2build1                                      library for common error values and messages
ii  libgpg-error0                              1.4-2build1                                      library for common error values and messages
ii  libgpgme11                                 1.1.2-2ubuntu2                                   GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy
ii  libgphoto2-2                               2.3.0-0ubuntu4                                   gphoto2 digital camera library
ii  libgphoto2-port0                           2.3.0-0ubuntu4                                   gphoto2 digital camera port library
ii  libgpmg1                                   1.19.6-23build1                                  General Purpose Mouse - shared library
ii  libgpod1                                   0.4.2-0ubuntu2                                   a library to read and write songs and artwor
ii  libgs-esp8                                 8.15.4.dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1                         The Ghostscript PostScript Library
ii  libgsf-1-114                               1.14.3-1ubuntu2                                  Structured File Library - runtime version
ii  libgsf-1-common                            1.14.3-1ubuntu2                                  Structured File Library - common files
ii  libgsl0                                    1.8-3build1                                      GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- library pack
ii  libgsm1                                    1.0.10-13                                        Shared libraries for GSM speech compressor
ii  libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0            0.10.12-0ubuntu1                                 GStreamer libraries from the "base" set
ii  libgstreamer0.10-0                         0.10.12-0ubuntu2                                 Core GStreamer libraries and elements
ii  libgstreamer0.8-0                          0.8.12-2                                         Core GStreamer libraries, plugins, and utili
ii  libgtk-canvas1                             0.1.1-8                                          port of GNOME Canvas back to gtk+
ii  libgtk1.2                                  1.2.10-18                                        The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X
ii  libgtk1.2-common                           1.2.10-18                                        Common files for the GTK+ library
ii  libgtk1.2-dev                              1.2.10-18                                        Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
ii  libgtk2-perl                               1.140-1build1                                    Perl interface to the 2.x series of the Gimp
ii  libgtk2-ruby                               0.15.0-1.1                                       GTK+ bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libgtk2.0-0                                2.10.11-0ubuntu3                                 The GTK+ graphical user interface library
ii  libgtk2.0-bin                              2.10.11-0ubuntu3                                 The programs for the GTK+ graphical user int
ii  libgtk2.0-cil                              2.10.0-0ubuntu4                                  CLI binding for the GTK+ toolkit 2.10
ii  libgtk2.0-common                           2.10.11-0ubuntu3                                 Common files for the GTK+ graphical user int
ii  libgtk2.0-dev                              2.10.11-0ubuntu3                                 Development files for the GTK+ library
ii  libgtkglext1                               1.0.6-2.1ubuntu1                                 OpenGL Extension to GTK (shared libraries)
ii  libgtkhex0                                 2.8.2-3build1                                    GNOME Hex editor for files (shared library)
ii  libgtkhtml2-0                              2.11.0+svn20061107-0ubuntu1                      HTML rendering/editing library - runtime fil
ii  libgtkhtml3.14-19                          3.14.1-0ubuntu2                                  HTML rendering/editing library - runtime fil
ii  libgtkmathview0c2a                         0.7.7-1build1                                    rendering engine for MathML documents
ii  libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a                          2.10.8-0ubuntu1                                  C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (shared libraries)
ii  libgtkmm-dev                               1.2.10-8ubuntu1                                  C++ wrapper for GTK+ 1.2 (development files)
ii  libgtkmm1.2-0c2a                           1.2.10-8ubuntu1                                  C++ wrappers for GTK+ 1.2 (shared libraries)
ii  libgtksourceview-common                    1.8.5-0ubuntu1                                   common files for the GTK+ syntax highlightin
ii  libgtksourceview1.0-0                      1.8.5-0ubuntu1                                   shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlig
ii  libgtkspell0                               2.0.10-3                                         a spell-checking addon for GTK's TextView wi
ii  libgtop2-7                                 2.14.8-0ubuntu1                                  gtop system monitoring library
ii  libgtop2-common                            2.14.8-0ubuntu1                                  common files for the gtop system monitoring 
ii  libgucharmap6                              1.10.0-0ubuntu1                                  Unicode browser widget library (shared libra
ii  libguile-ltdl-1                            1.6.8-6build1                                    Guile's patched version of libtool's libltdl
ii  libgutenprint2                             5.0.0.99.1-0ubuntu2                              runtime for the Gutenprint printer driver li
ii  libgutenprintui2-1                         5.0.0.99.1-0ubuntu2                              runtime for the Gutenprint printer driver us
ii  libhal-storage1                            0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12                                Hardware Abstraction Layer - shared library 
ii  libhal1                                    0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12                                Hardware Abstraction Layer - shared library
ii  libhsqldb-java                             1.8.0.7-1ubuntu2                                 Java SQL database engine
ii  libhtml-parser-perl                        3.55-1build1                                     A collection of modules that parse HTML text
ii  libhtml-tagset-perl                        3.10-2                                           Data tables pertaining to HTML
ii  libhtml-tree-perl                          3.19.01-2                                        represent and create HTML syntax trees
ii  libhttrack1                                3.40.4-3.1ubuntu1                                Httrack website copier library
ii  libhunspell-1.1-0                          1.1.4-7                                          spell checker and morphological analyzer (sh
ii  libice-dev                                 1.0.3-1build1                                    X11 Inter-Client Exchange library (developme
ii  libice6                                    1.0.3-1build1                                    X11 Inter-Client Exchange library
ii  libicu36                                   3.6-2ubuntu0.1                                   International Components for Unicode (librar
ii  libid3tag0                                 0.15.1b-8                                        ID3 tag reading library from the MAD project
ii  libidl0                                    0.8.7-0.1ubuntu2                                 library for parsing CORBA IDL files
ii  libidn11                                   0.6.5-1build1                                    GNU libidn library, implementation of IETF I
ii  libiec61883-0                              1.1.0-2ubuntu2                                   an partial implementation of IEC 61883
ii  libieee1284-3                              0.2.10-4build1                                   cross-platform library for parallel port acc
ii  libifp4                                    1.0.0.2-3                                        communicate with iRiver iFP audio devices
ii  libimlib2                                  1.3.0.0debian1-4build1                           powerful image loading and rendering library
ii  libio-socket-ssl-perl                      1.01-1                                           Perl module implementing object oriented int
ii  libio-stringy-perl                         2.110-1                                          Perl5 modules for IO from scalars and arrays
rc  libipoddevice0                             0.5.3-1                                          library for retrieving informations from iPo
ii  libisc11                                   9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 ISC Shared Library used by BIND
ii  libisccc0                                  9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 Command Channel Library used by BIND
ii  libisccfg1                                 9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 Config File Handling Library used by BIND
ii  libiso9660-4                               0.76-1ubuntu2.7.04.1                             library to work with ISO9660 filesystems
ii  libiw28                                    28-1ubuntu3                                      Wireless tools - library
ii  libjack0.100.0-0                           0.102.20-1                                       JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries)
ii  libjasper-1.701-1                          1.701.0-2ubuntu0.7.04                            The JasPer JPEG-2000 runtime library
ii  libjasper-runtime                          1.701.0-2ubuntu0.7.04                            Programs for manipulating JPEG-2000 files
ii  libjaxp1.3-java                            1.3.03-5                                         Java XML parser and transformer APIs (DOM, S
ii  libjline-java                              0.9.5-2ubuntu2                                   Java library for handling console input
ii  libjpeg-progs                              6b-13                                            Programs for manipulating JPEG files
ii  libjpeg62                                  6b-13                                            The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime li
ii  libjpeg62-dev                              6b-13                                            Development files for the IJG JPEG library
ii  libk3b2                                    1.0-0ubuntu2                                     The KDE cd burning application library - run
ii  libkcal2b                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE calendaring library
ii  libkcddb1                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   CDDB library for KDE
ii  libkdeedu3                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu1                                   library for use with KDE educational apps
ii  libkdegames1                               3.5.6-0ubuntu2                                   KDE games library and common files
ii  libkdepim1a                                3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE PIM library
ii  libkexiv2-0                                0.1.1-0ubuntu1                                   Qt like interface for the libexiv2 library (
ii  libkipi0                                   0.1.5-1                                          library for apps that want to use kipi-plugi
ii  libkleopatra1                              3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE GnuPG interface libraries
ii  libklibc                                   1.4.30-3ubuntu2                                  minimal libc subset for use with initramfs
ii  libkmime2                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE MIME interface library
ii  libkonq4                                   3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9                                core libraries for Konqueror
ii  libkpathsea4                               3.0-27ubuntu1.2                                  path search library for teTeX (runtime part)
ii  libkpimexchange1                           3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE PIM Exchange library
ii  libkpimidentities1                         3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE PIM user identity information library
ii  libkrb53                                   1.4.4-5ubuntu3.4                                 MIT Kerberos runtime libraries
ii  libkscan1                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                                   scanner library for KDE
ii  libksieve0                                 3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE mail/news message filtering library
ii  libktnef1                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   Library for handling KTNEF email attachments
ii  liblame0                                   3.96.1-2ubuntu1                                  LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
ii  liblash2                                   0.5.1-2                                          Linux Audio Session Handler (LASH) shared li
ii  liblaunchpad-integration0                  0.1.13                                           library for launchpad integration
ii  liblcms1                                   1.15-1                                           Color management library
ii  liblcms1-dev                               1.15-1                                           Color management library (Development header
ii  libldap2                                   2.1.30-13.3                                      OpenLDAP libraries
ii  liblircclient0                             0.8.1+cvs20070310-0ubuntu2                       LIRC client library
ii  liblocale-gettext-perl                     1.05-1                                           Using libc functions for internationalizatio
ii  liblockdev1                                1.0.3-1.2build1                                  Run-time shared library for locking devices
ii  liblockfile1                               1.06.1ubuntu1                                    NFS-safe locking library, includes dotlockfi
ii  liblpint-bonobo0                           0.1.13                                           library for launchpad integration
ii  liblrdf0                                   0.4.0-1build1                                    a library to manipulate RDF files describing
ii  libltdl3                                   1.5.22-4                                         A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU 
ii  liblua50                                   5.0.3-2build1                                    Main interpreter library for the Lua 5.0 pro
ii  liblualib50                                5.0.3-2build1                                    Extension library for the Lua 5.0 programmin
ii  liblwres9                                  9.3.4-2ubuntu2.2                                 Lightweight Resolver Library used by BIND
ii  liblzo-dev                                 1.08-3                                           data compression library (old version) (deve
ii  liblzo1                                    1.08-3                                           data compression library (old version)
ii  libmad0                                    0.15.1b-2.1                                      MPEG audio decoder library
ii  libmagic1                                  4.19-1ubuntu2.1                                  File type determination library using "magic
ii  libmagick9                                 6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.2                      Image manipulation library
ii  libmailtools-perl                          1.74-1                                           Manipulate email in perl programs
ii  libmdbtools                                0.5.99.0.6pre1.0.20051109-3.1                    mdbtools libraries
ii  libmeanwhile1                              1.0.2-2                                          open implementation of the Lotus Sametime Co
ii  libmetacity0                               2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1                                library of lightweight GTK2 based Window Man
rc  libmikmod2                                 3.1.11-a-6ubuntu3                                A portable sound library
ii  libmime-lite-perl                          3.01-8                                           Perl5 module for convenient generation of MI
ii  libmime-perl                               5.420-1                                          Perl5 modules for MIME-compliant messages (M
ii  libmimelib1c2a                             3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE mime library
ii  libmjpegtools0c2a                          1.8.0-0.2ubuntu3                                 MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG e
ii  libmms0                                    0.3-2ubuntu1                                     MMS stream protocol library
ii  libmng-dev                                 1.0.9-1                                          M-N-G library (Development headers)
ii  libmng1                                    1.0.9-1                                          Multiple-image Network Graphics library
ii  libmodplug0c2                              0.7-5.2build1                                    shared libraries for mod music based on ModP
ii  libmono-cairo1.0-cil                       1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Cairo library
ii  libmono-corlib1.0-cil                      1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono core library (1.0)
ii  libmono-corlib2.0-cil                      1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono core library (2.0)
ii  libmono-data-tds1.0-cil                    1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Data library
ii  libmono-data-tds2.0-cil                    1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Data Library
ii  libmono-security1.0-cil                    1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Security library
ii  libmono-security2.0-cil                    1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Security library
ii  libmono-sharpzip0.84-cil                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono SharpZipLib library
ii  libmono-sharpzip2.84-cil                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono SharpZipLib library
ii  libmono-sqlite2.0-cil                      1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono Sqlite library
ii  libmono-system-data1.0-cil                 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System.Data library
ii  libmono-system-data2.0-cil                 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System.Data Library
ii  libmono-system-web1.0-cil                  1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System.Web library
ii  libmono-system-web2.0-cil                  1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System.Web Library
ii  libmono-system1.0-cil                      1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System libraries (1.0)
ii  libmono-system2.0-cil                      1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono System libraries (2.0)
ii  libmono0                                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               libraries for the Mono JIT
ii  libmono2.0-cil                             1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono libraries (2.0)
ii  libmp4v2-0                                 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3             MP4 container library - runtime files
ii  libmpcdec3                                 1.2.2-1                                          Musepack (MPC) format library
ii  libmpeg2-4                                 0.4.1-1                                          MPEG1 and MPEG2 video decoder library
ii  libmtp5                                    0.1.3-0ubuntu2                                   Implementation of Microsoft's MTP
ii  libmusicbrainz4c2a                         2.1.4-1ubuntu2                                   Second generation incarnation of the CD Inde
ii  libmysqlclient15off                        5.0.38-0ubuntu1.4                                mysql database client library
ii  libnautilus-burn4                          2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Nautilus Burn Library - runtime version
ii  libnautilus-extension1                     2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  libraries for nautilus components - runtime 
ii  libncurses5                                5.5-5ubuntu2                                     Shared libraries for terminal handling
ii  libncursesw5                               5.5-5ubuntu2                                     Shared libraries for terminal handling (wide
ii  libndesk-dbus-glib1.0-cil                  0.3-0ubuntu1                                     CLI implementation of D-Bus (GLib mainloop i
ii  libndesk-dbus1.0-cil                       0.4.2-1                                          CLI implementation of D-Bus
ii  libneon25                                  0.25.5.dfsg-6build1                              An HTTP and WebDAV client library
ii  libnet-dbus-perl                           0.33.4-1                                         Perl extension for the DBus message system
ii  libnet-google-perl                         1.0.1-1                                          Simple OOP-ish interface to the Google SOAP 
ii  libnet-ssleay-perl                         1.30-1                                           Perl module for Secure Sockets Layer (SSL)
ii  libnewt0.52                                0.52.2-8ubuntu2                                  Not Erik's Windowing Toolkit - text mode win
ii  libnjb5                                    2.2.5-4.1ubuntu2                                 Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox library
ii  libnl1-pre6                                1.0~pre6-2build1                                 Library for dealing with netlink sockets
ii  libnm-glib0                                0.6.4-6ubuntu7                                   network management framework (GLib shared li
ii  libnm-util0                                0.6.4-6ubuntu7                                   network management framework (shared library
ii  libnotify1                                 0.4.3-1                                          sends desktop notifications to a notificatio
ii  libnspr4                                   1.firefox2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4        Netscape Portable Runtime Library
ii  libnss-mdns                                0.9-0.2ubuntu1                                   NSS module for Multicast DNS name resolution
ii  libnss3                                    1.firefox2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.4        Network Security Service Libraries - runtime
ii  libntfs-3g0                                1.328-1                                          ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) libra
ii  libnumber-compare-perl                     0.01-4                                           Perform numeric comparisons in Perl
ii  libofa0                                    0.9.3-1                                          Library for acoustic fingerprinting
ii  libogg0                                    1.1.3-2ubuntu2                                   Ogg Bitstream Library
ii  liboggflac3                                1.1.2-5ubuntu2.1                                 Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C librar
ii  liboil0.3                                  0.3.10-1.1ubuntu1                                Library of Optimized Inner Loops
ii  liboobs-1-3                                2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  wrapping library to the System Tools Backend
ii  libopal-2.2.0                              2.2.3.dfsg-2ubuntu2.1                            Open Phone Abstraction Library - successor o
ii  libopenal0a                                0.0.8-3                                          OpenAL is a portable library for 3D spatiali
ii  libopenbabel1                              2.0.2-1                                          Convert and manipulate chemical data files
ii  libopencdk8                                0.5.9-2build1                                    Open Crypto Development Kit (OpenCDK) (runti
ii  libopencdk8-dev                            0.5.9-2build1                                    Open Crypto Development Kit (OpenCDK) (devel
ii  libopenexr2c2a                             1.2.2-4.3ubuntu1                                 runtime files for the OpenEXR image library
ii  libopenobex1                               1.3-3                                            OBEX protocol library
rc  liborbit0                                  0.5.17-11.1ubuntu3                               Libraries for ORBit - a CORBA ORB
ii  liborbit2                                  2.14.7-0ubuntu1                                  libraries for ORBit2 - a CORBA ORB
ii  libossp-uuid-perl                          1.5.1-1ubuntu1                                   perl OSSP::UUID - OSSP uuid Perl Binding
ii  libossp-uuid15                             1.5.1-1ubuntu1                                   OSSP uuid ISO-C and C++ - shared library
ii  libots0                                    0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1                         Open Text Summarizer (library)
ii  libpam-foreground                          0.3                                              create lockfiles describing which users own 
ii  libpam-modules                             0.79-4ubuntu2                                    Pluggable Authentication Modules for PAM
ii  libpam-runtime                             0.79-4ubuntu2                                    Runtime support for the PAM library
ii  libpam0g                                   0.79-4ubuntu2                                    Pluggable Authentication Modules library
ii  libpanel-applet2-0                         2.18.1-0ubuntu3.1                                library for GNOME 2 panel applets
ii  libpango1-ruby                             0.15.0-1.1                                       Pango bindings for the Ruby language
ii  libpango1.0-0                              1.16.2-0ubuntu1                                  Layout and rendering of internationalized te
ii  libpango1.0-common                         1.16.2-0ubuntu1                                  Modules and configuration files for the Pang
ii  libpango1.0-dev                            1.16.2-0ubuntu1                                  Development files for the Pango
ii  libpaper1                                  1.1.21build1                                     Library for handling paper characteristics
ii  libparted1.7-1                             1.7.1-3ubuntu4                                   The GNU Parted disk partitioning shared libr
ii  libpcap0.8                                 0.9.5-1build1                                    System interface for user-level packet captu
ii  libpci2                                    2.1.11-3build1                                   Obsolete shared library for accessing pci de
ii  libpcre3                                   7.4-0ubuntu0.7.04.2                              Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library
ii  libperl5.8                                 5.8.8-7ubuntu0.1                                 Shared Perl library
ii  libphysfs-1.0-0                            1.0.0-5                                          filesystem abstraction library for game prog
ii  libpisock9                                 0.12.2-7ubuntu1                                  library for communicating with a PalmOS PDA
ii  libpisync0                                 0.12.2-7ubuntu1                                  synchronization library for PalmOS devices
ii  libpng12-0                                 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1.1                          PNG library - runtime
ii  libpng12-dev                               1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1.1                          PNG library - development
ii  libpoppler1                                0.5.4-0ubuntu8.2                                 PDF rendering library
ii  libpoppler1-glib                           0.5.4-0ubuntu8.2                                 PDF rendering library (GLib-based shared lib
ii  libpoppler1-qt                             0.5.4-0ubuntu8.2                                 PDF rendering library (Qt 3 based shared lib
ii  libpopt-dev                                1.10-3build1                                     lib for parsing cmdline parameters - develop
ii  libpopt0                                   1.10-3build1                                     lib for parsing cmdline parameters
ii  libportaudio0                              18.1-4                                           Portable audio I/O - shared library
ii  libportaudio2                              19+svn20060825-1                                 Portable audio I/O - shared library
ii  libpostproc0d                              0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4                         ffmpeg video postprocessing library
ii  libpq5                                     8.2.7-0ubuntu0.7.04                              PostgreSQL C client library
ii  libpt-1.10.0                               1.10.3-0ubuntu1.1                                Portable Windows Library
ii  libpt-plugins-alsa                         1.10.3-0ubuntu1.1                                Portable Windows Library Audio Plugin for th
ii  libpt-plugins-v4l                          1.10.3-0ubuntu1.1                                Portable Windows Library Video Plugin for Vi
ii  libpt-plugins-v4l2                         1.10.3-0ubuntu1.1                                Portable Windows Library Video Plugin for Vi
ii  libpulse0                                  0.9.5-5ubuntu4.2                                 PulseAudio client libraries
ii  libpythonize0                              0.4.0-3ubuntu1                                   Python packages to support KDE applications 
ii  libqt-perl                                 3.008-2build1                                    Perl bindings for the Qt library
ii  libqt3-headers                             3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      Qt3 header files
ii  libqt3-mt                                  3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
ii  libqt3-mt-dev                              3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      Qt development files (Threaded)
ii  libqt3-mt-sqlite                           3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      SQLite database driver for Qt3 (Threaded)
ii  libqt4-core                                4.2.3-0ubuntu3                                   Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime libr
ii  libqt4-gui                                 4.2.3-0ubuntu3                                   Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library
ii  libqt4-qt3support                          4.2.3-0ubuntu3                                   Qt 3 compatibility library for Qt 4
ii  libqt4-sql                                 4.2.3-0ubuntu3                                   Qt 4 SQL database module
ii  libqthreads-12                             1.6.8-6build1                                    QuickThreads library for Guile
ii  libquicktime0                              0.9.7-1ubuntu2                                   library for reading and writing Quicktime fi
ii  libraptor1                                 1.4.13-1build1                                   Raptor RDF parser and serializer library
ii  libraw1394-8                               1.2.1-2build2                                    library for direct access to IEEE 1394 bus (
ii  libreadline5                               5.2-2ubuntu1                                     GNU readline and history libraries, run-time
ii  librecode0                                 3.6-13build1                                     Shared library on which recode is based
ii  librexml-ruby                              3.1.2.1+ruby1.8.2-1                              pure Ruby non-validating XML parser supporti
ii  librpm4                                    4.4.1-14build1                                   RPM shared library
ii  librsvg2-2                                 2.16.0-0ubuntu2                                  SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (ru
ii  librsvg2-common                            2.16.0-0ubuntu2                                  SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (ex
ii  librsync1                                  0.9.7-1                                          Library which implements the rsync remote-de
ii  libruby1.8                                 1.8.5-4ubuntu2.1                                 Libraries necessary to run Ruby 1.8
ii  libsamplerate0                             0.1.2-2                                          audio rate conversion library
ii  libsane                                    1.0.18-3ubuntu1                                  API library for scanners
ii  libsasl2-2                                 2.1.22.dfsg1-8ubuntu2                            Authentication abstraction library
ii  libsasl2-modules                           2.1.22.dfsg1-8ubuntu2                            Pluggable Authentication Modules for SASL
ii  libscim8c2a                                1.4.4-7ubuntu1                                   library for SCIM platform
ii  libscrollkeeper0                           0.3.14-11ubuntu7                                 Library to load .omf files (runtime files)
ii  libsdl-console                             1.3-4                                            console that can be added to any SDL applica
ii  libsdl-gfx1.2-4                            2.0.13-3                                         drawing and graphical effects extension for 
ii  libsdl-image1.2                            1.2.5-2ubuntu0.7.04.1                            image loading library for Simple DirectMedia
ii  libsdl-mixer1.2                            1.2.6-1.1build1                                  mixer library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1
ii  libsdl-net1.2                              1.2.5-7                                          network library for Simple DirectMedia Layer
ii  libsdl-pango1                              0.1.2-1                                          text rendering with Pango in SDL application
ii  libsdl-perl                                1.20.3dfsg-2                                     SDL bindings for the Perl language
ii  libsdl-ttf2.0-0                            2.0.8-3build1                                    ttf library for Simple DirectMedia Layer wit
ii  libsdl1.2debian                            1.2.11-7ubuntu1                                  Simple DirectMedia Layer
ii  libsdl1.2debian-alsa                       1.2.11-7ubuntu1                                  Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and ALSA 
ii  libselinux1                                1.32-3ubuntu1                                    SELinux shared libraries
ii  libsensors3                                2.10.1-2ubuntu2                                  library to read temperature/voltage/fan sens
ii  libsepol1                                  1.14-2build1                                     Security Enhanced Linux policy library for c
ii  libservlet2.3-java                         4.0-8ubuntu3                                     Servlet 2.3 and JSP 1.2 Java classes and doc
ii  libsexy2                                   0.1.11-0ubuntu1                                  collection of additional GTK+ widgets - libr
ii  libshout3                                  2.2.2-1build1                                    MP3/Ogg Vorbis broadcast streaming library
ii  libsidplay1                                1.36.59-4                                        SID (MOS 6581) emulation library
ii  libsigc++-2.0-0c2a                         2.0.17-2build1                                   type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - runtime
ii  libsigc++-dev                              1.0.4-9.1ubuntu1                                 Type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - develop
ii  libsigc++0c2                               1.0.4-9.1ubuntu1                                 Type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - runtime
ii  libskim0                                   1.4.5-1ubuntu1                                   skim runtime library
ii  libslab0                                   2.18.1-0ubuntu2.1                                a library with widgets used by the GNOME con
ii  libslang2                                  2.0.6-4build1                                    The S-Lang programming library - runtime ver
ii  libslp1                                    1.2.1-6.2                                        OpenSLP libraries
ii  libsm-dev                                  1.0.2-1build1                                    X11 Inter-Client Exchange library (developme
ii  libsm6                                     1.0.2-1build1                                    X11 Session Management library
ii  libsmbclient                               3.0.24-2ubuntu1.5                                shared library that allows applications to t
ii  libsmokeqt1                                3.5.5-1ubuntu4                                   SMOKE Binding Library to Qt
ii  libsmpeg0                                  0.4.5+cvs20030824-1.9build1                      SDL MPEG Player Library - shared libraries
ii  libsndfile1                                1.0.16-1ubuntu0.7.04.1                           Library for reading/writing audio files
ii  libsnmp-base                               5.2.3-4ubuntu1.1                                 NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol
ii  libsnmp9                                   5.2.3-4ubuntu1.1                                 NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol
ii  libsoap-lite-perl                          0.69-1                                           Client and server side SOAP implementation
ii  libsoundtouch1c2                           1.3.0-2.1                                        sound stretching library
ii  libsoup2.2-8                               2.2.100-1                                        an HTTP library implementation in C -- Share
ii  libspeex1                                  1.1.12-3                                         The Speex Speech Codec
ii  libsqlite0                                 2.8.17-1build2                                   SQLite shared library
ii  libsqlite3-0                               3.3.13-0ubuntu1                                  SQLite 3 shared library
ii  libss2                                     1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         command-line interface parsing library
ii  libssl0.9.8                                0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.2                                SSL shared libraries
ii  libstartup-notification0                   0.9-1                                            library for program launch feedback (shared 
ii  libstdc++5                                 3.3.6-15ubuntu1                                  The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
ii  libstdc++6                                 4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
ii  libstdc++6-4.1-dev                         4.1.2-0ubuntu4                                   The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development
ii  libstlport5.1                              5.1-0ubuntu1                                     STLport C++ class library
ii  libswfdec0.3                               0.3.6-2.1                                        SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
ii  libsysfs2                                  2.1.0-1build1                                    interface library to sysfs
ii  libt1-5                                    5.1.0-2ubuntu0.7.04.1                            Type 1 font rasterizer library - runtime
ii  libtag1c2a                                 1.4-4build1                                      TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library
ii  libtagc0                                   1.4-4build1                                      TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library (C bindings)
ii  libtar                                     1.2.11-4                                         C library for manipulating tar archives
ii  libtasn1-3                                 0.3.6-2build1                                    Manage ASN.1 structures (runtime)
ii  libtasn1-3-dev                             0.3.6-2build1                                    Manage ASN.1 structures (development)
ii  libtdb1                                    1.0.6-13                                         Trivial Database - shared library
ii  libtext-charwidth-perl                     0.04-4build1                                     get display widths of characters on the term
ii  libtext-glob-perl                          0.07-1                                           Match globbing patterns against text
ii  libtext-iconv-perl                         1.4-3                                            converts between character sets in Perl
ii  libtext-wrapi18n-perl                      0.06-5                                           internationalized substitute of Text::Wrap
ii  libthai-data                               0.1.8-2                                          Data files for Thai language support library
ii  libthai0                                   0.1.8-2                                          Thai language support library
ii  libtheora0                                 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg-2ubuntu1                       The Theora Video Compression Codec
ii  libthunar-vfs-1-2                          0.8.0-0ubuntu6                                   VFS abstraction used in thunar
ii  libtiff4                                   3.8.2-6                                          Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library
ii  libtimedate-perl                           1.1600-5                                         Time and date functions for Perl
ii  libtotem-plparser1                         2.18.1-0ubuntu3                                  Totem Playlist Parser library - runtime vers
ii  libtse3-0.3.1c2a                           0.3.1-4                                          portable MIDI sequencer engine in C++ - deve
ii  libtunepimp5                               0.5.2-1ubuntu3                                   MusicBrainz tagging library
ii  libungif4g                                 4.1.4-4build1                                    shared library for GIF images
ii  libuniconf4.2                              4.2.2-2.2ubuntu2                                 C++ network libraries for rapid application 
ii  liburi-perl                                1.35-2                                           Manipulates and accesses URI strings
ii  libusb-0.1-4                               0.1.12-2                                         userspace USB programming library
ii  libusplash-dev                             0.4-44                                           Theming support files for usplash
ii  libusplash0                                0.4-44                                           userspace bootsplash library
ii  libuuid1                                   1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1         universally unique id library
ii  libvcdinfo0                                0.7.23-3                                         library to extract information from VideoCD
ii  libvisual-0.4-0                            0.4.0-1.1                                        Audio visualization framework
ii  libvlc0                                    0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4.1                         multimedia player and streamer library
ii  libvolume-id0                              108-0ubuntu4                                     volume identification library
ii  libvorbis0a                                1.1.2.dfsg-1.2ubuntu2                            The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec
ii  libvorbisenc2                              1.1.2.dfsg-1.2ubuntu2                            The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec
ii  libvorbisfile3                             1.1.2.dfsg-1.2ubuntu2                            The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec
ii  libvte-common                              0.16.1-0ubuntu1                                  Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - comm
ii  libvte9                                    0.16.1-0ubuntu1                                  Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runt
ii  libwavpack1                                4.40.0-1                                         an audio codec (lossy and lossless) - librar
ii  libwmf0.2-7                                0.2.8.4-2build1                                  Windows metafile conversion library
ii  libwnck-common                             2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Window Navigator Construction Kit - common f
ii  libwnck18                                  2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime 
ii  libwpd-stream8c2a                          0.8.9-1                                          Library for handling WordPerfect documents (
ii  libwpd8c2a                                 0.8.9-1                                          Library for handling WordPerfect documents (
ii  libwps-0.1-1                               0.1~svn20070131-2build1                          Works text file format import filter library
ii  libwrap0                                   7.6.dbs-11ubuntu0.1                              Wietse Venema's TCP wrappers library
ii  libwv2-1c2                                 0.2.3-1build2                                    a library for accessing Microsoft Word docum
ii  libwvstreams4.2-base                       4.2.2-2.2ubuntu2                                 C++ network libraries for rapid application 
ii  libwvstreams4.2-extras                     4.2.2-2.2ubuntu2                                 C++ network libraries for rapid application 
ii  libwww-perl                                5.805-1                                          WWW client/server library for Perl (aka LWP)
ii  libwxbase2.6-0                             2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6                               wxBase library (runtime) - non-GUI support c
ii  libwxgtk2.4-1                              2.4.5.1ubuntu2                                   wxWindows Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GT
ii  libwxgtk2.6-0                              2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6                               wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GT
ii  libx11-6                                   1.1.1-1ubuntu3                                   X11 client-side library
ii  libx11-data                                1.1.1-1ubuntu3                                   X11 client-side library
ii  libx11-dev                                 1.1.1-1ubuntu3                                   X11 client-side library (development headers
ii  libx86-1                                   0.99-1.2                                         x86 real-mode library
ii  libxalan110                                1.10-3                                           Provides XSLT support for applications
ii  libxalan2-java                             2.7.0-1ubuntu3                                   XSL Transformations (XSLT) processor in Java
ii  libxau-dev                                 1.0.3-1                                          X11 authorisation library (development heade
ii  libxau6                                    1.0.3-1                                          X11 authorisation library
ii  libxaw7                                    1.0.3-2build1                                    X11 Athena Widget library
ii  libxcomposite1                             0.3.1-1                                          X11 Composite extension library
ii  libxcursor-dev                             1.1.8-1                                          X cursor management library (development fil
ii  libxcursor1                                1.1.8-1                                          X cursor management library
ii  libxdamage1                                1.0.3-3                                          X11 damaged region extension library
ii  libxdmcp-dev                               1.0.2-1                                          X11 authorisation library (development heade
ii  libxdmcp6                                  1.0.2-1                                          X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library
ii  libxerces2-java                            2.8.1-1ubuntu3                                   Validating XML parser for Java with DOM leve
ii  libxerces27                                2.7.0-3                                          validating XML parser library for C++
ii  libxevie1                                  1.0.2-1                                          X11 EvIE extension library
ii  libxext-dev                                1.0.3-1build1                                    X11 miscellaneous extensions library (develo
ii  libxext6                                   1.0.3-1build1                                    X11 miscellaneous extension library
ii  libxfce4mcs-client3                        4.4.0-0ubuntu2                                   Client library for Xfce4 configure interface
ii  libxfce4mcs-manager3                       4.4.0-0ubuntu2                                   Manager library for Xfce4 configure interfac
ii  libxfce4util4                              4.4.0-0ubuntu3                                   Utility functions library for Xfce4
ii  libxfcegui4-4                              4.4.0-0ubuntu2                                   Basic GUI C functions for Xfce4
ii  libxfixes-dev                              4.0.3-1                                          X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library 
ii  libxfixes3                                 4.0.3-1                                          X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library
ii  libxfont1                                  1.2.7-1ubuntu1.1                                 X11 font rasterisation library
ii  libxft-dev                                 2.1.12-1                                         FreeType-based font drawing library for X (d
ii  libxft2                                    2.1.12-1                                         FreeType-based font drawing library for X
ii  libxi-dev                                  1.1.0-1build1                                    X11 Input extension library (development hea
ii  libxi6                                     1.1.0-1build1                                    X11 Input extension library
ii  libxine-extracodecs                        1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, transit
ii  libxine1                                   1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, binary 
ii  libxine1-console                           1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, binary 
ii  libxine1-ffmpeg                            1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, binary 
ii  libxine1-gnome                             1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, binary 
ii  libxine1-kde                               1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, binary 
ii  libxine1-plugins                           1.1.4-2ubuntu3                                   the xine video/media player library, meta pa
ii  libxinerama-dev                            1.0.1-4build1                                    X11 Xinerama extension library (development 
ii  libxinerama1                               1.0.1-4build1                                    X11 Xinerama extension library
ii  libxkbfile1                                1.0.3-2                                          X11 keyboard file manipulation library
ii  libxklavier11                              3.2-0ubuntu1                                     X Keyboard Extension high-level API
ii  libxml-parser-perl                         2.34-4.2build1                                   Perl module for parsing XML files
ii  libxml-twig-perl                           3.26-2                                           Perl module for processing huge XML document
ii  libxml2                                    2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3.1                           GNOME XML library
ii  libxml2-dev                                2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3.1                           Development files for the GNOME XML library
ii  libxml2-utils                              2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3.1                           XML utilities
ii  libxmu-dev                                 1.0.2-1ubuntu2                                   X11 miscellaneous utility library (developme
ii  libxmu-headers                             1.0.2-1ubuntu2                                   X11 miscellaneous utility library headers
ii  libxmu6                                    1.0.2-1ubuntu2                                   X11 miscellaneous utility library
ii  libxmuu1                                   1.0.2-1ubuntu2                                   X11 miscellaneous micro-utility library
ii  libxosd2                                   2.2.14-1.3                                       X On-Screen Display library - runtime
ii  libxp6                                     1.0.0.xsf1-1build1                               X Printing Extension (Xprint) client library
ii  libxplc0.3.13                              0.3.13-1                                         Light weight component system
ii  libxpm4                                    3.5.6-1                                          X11 pixmap library
ii  libxrandr-dev                              1.2.0-3ubuntu1                                   X11 RandR extension library (development hea
ii  libxrandr2                                 1.2.0-3ubuntu1                                   X11 RandR extension library
ii  libxrender-dev                             0.9.1-3                                          X Rendering Extension client library (develo
ii  libxrender1                                0.9.1-3                                          X Rendering Extension client library
ii  libxres1                                   1.0.1-2                                          X11 Resource extension library
ii  libxslt1.1                                 1.1.20-0ubuntu2                                  XSLT processing library - runtime library
ii  libxss1                                    1.1.0-1                                          X11 Screen Saver extension library
ii  libxt-dev                                  1.0.5-1                                          X11 toolkit intrinsics library (development 
ii  libxt6                                     1.0.5-1                                          X11 toolkit intrinsics library
ii  libxtrap6                                  1.0.0-3build1                                    X11 event trapping extension library
ii  libxtst6                                   1.0.1-3build1                                    X11 Testing -- Resource extension library
ii  libxv1                                     1.0.1-3ubuntu2                                   X11 Video extension library
ii  libxvidcore4                               1.1.2-0.1ubuntu1.1                               High quality ISO MPEG4 codec library
ii  libxvmc1                                   1.0.2-0ubuntu2                                   X11 Video extension library
ii  libxxf86dga1                               1.0.1-2                                          X11 Direct Graphics Access extension library
ii  libxxf86misc1                              1.0.1-2                                          X11 XFree86 miscellaneous extension library
ii  libxxf86vm1                                1.0.1-2                                          X11 XFree86 video mode extension library
ii  lincity-ng                                 1.0.3-2                                          City simulator game with polished graphics
ii  lincity-ng-data                            1.0.3-2                                          Media files for the city simulator game LinC
ii  linux-generic                              2.6.20.16.28.1                                   Complete Generic Linux kernel
ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-15                    2.6.20-15.27                                     Header files related to Linux kernel version
ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic            2.6.20-15.27                                     Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x
ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-16                    2.6.20-16.35                                     Header files related to Linux kernel version
ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic            2.6.20-16.35                                     Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x
ii  linux-headers-generic                      2.6.20.16.28.1                                   Generic Linux kernel headers
ii  linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic              2.6.20-15.27                                     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86
ii  linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic              2.6.20-16.35                                     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86
ii  linux-image-generic                        2.6.20.16.28.1                                   Generic Linux kernel image
ii  linux-libc-dev                             2.6.20-16.35                                     Linux Kernel Headers for development
ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic 2.6.20.5-15.20                                   Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20.6-16.30                                   Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
ii  linux-restricted-modules-common            2.6.20.6-16.30                                   Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules helper script
ii  linux-restricted-modules-generic           2.6.20.16.28.1                                   Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels
ii  linux-sound-base                           1.0.13-3ubuntu1                                  base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems
ii  listres                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - listres
ii  locales                                    2.3.23                                           common files for locale support
ii  login                                      4.0.18.1-6ubuntu1                                system login tools
ii  logrotate                                  3.7.1-3                                          Log rotation utility
ii  lokkit                                     0.50.22-7.1                                      basic interactive firewall configuration too
ii  lsb-base                                   3.1-22ubuntu3                                    Linux Standard Base 3.1 init script function
ii  lsb-release                                3.1-22ubuntu3                                    Linux Standard Base version reporting utilit
ii  lshw                                       02.08.01-1ubuntu2                                information about hardware configuration
ii  lsof                                       4.77.dfsg.1-3                                    List open files
ii  ltrace                                     0.4-1                                            Tracks runtime library calls in dynamically 
rc  lxdoom-x11                                 1.4.4main-0.1ubuntu1                             X binary for lxdoom
ii  m4                                         1.4.8-1build1                                    a macro processing language
ii  make                                       3.81-3build1                                     The GNU version of the "make" utility.
ii  makedev                                    2.3.1-83ubuntu2                                  creates device files in /dev
ii  man-db                                     2.4.3-5ubuntu1                                   The on-line manual pager
ii  manpages                                   2.39-1                                           Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system
ii  mawk                                       1.3.3-11ubuntu2                                  a pattern scanning and text processing langu
ii  mcpp                                       2.6.2-1ubuntu2                                   Matsui's CPP implementation precisely confor
ii  memtest86+                                 1.65-1ubuntu2                                    thorough real-mode memory tester
ii  mencoder                                   1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.3                               MPlayer's Movie Encoder
ii  menu                                       2.1.32                                           generates programs menu for all menu-aware a
ii  mesa-common-dev                            6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   Developer documentation for Mesa
ii  mesa-utils                                 6.5.2-3ubuntu8                                   Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
ii  metacity                                   2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1                                A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager
ii  metacity-common                            2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1                                Shared files of lightweight GTK2 based Windo
ii  mii-diag                                   2.11-2                                           A little tool to manipulate network cards
ii  mime-support                               3.39-1                                           MIME files 'mime.types' & 'mailcap', and sup
ii  min12xxw                                   0.0.9-1build1                                    Printer driver for KonicaMinolta PagePro 1[2
ii  mkisofs                                    1.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   Dummy transition package for genisoimage
ii  mktemp                                     1.5-2                                            Makes unique filenames for temporary files
ii  module-init-tools                          3.3-pre3-1ubuntu7                                tools for managing Linux kernel modules
ii  mono-common                                1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               common files for Mono
ii  mono-gac                                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono GAC tool
ii  mono-jit                                   1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               fast CLI JIT/AOT compiler for Mono
ii  mono-runtime                               1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1.1                               Mono runtime
ii  mount                                      2.12r-17ubuntu2.1                                Tools for mounting and manipulating filesyst
ii  mousepad                                   0.2.12-0ubuntu1                                  simple Xfce oriented text editor
ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb               2.0.0.1ubuntu-1                                  Mozilla Firefox English language/region pack
ii  mozilla-mplayer                            3.31+main-1ubuntu1                               MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
ii  mozilla-plugin-vlc                         0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4.1                         multimedia plugin for web browsers based on 
ii  mozilla-thunderbird                        1.5.0.13+1.5.0.15~prepatch080227-0ubuntu0.7.04.1 Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client
ii  mplayer                                    1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.3                               The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
ii  mplayer-skins                              2-6                                              Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package
ii  mscompress                                 0.3-2ubuntu1                                     Microsoft "compress.exe/expand.exe" compatib
ii  msttcorefonts                              1.8ubuntu1                                       Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
ii  mtr-tiny                                   0.71-2                                           Full screen ncurses traceroute tool
ii  myspell-en-gb                              2.0.4~rc1-3ubuntu1                               English_british dictionary for myspell
ii  myspell-en-us                              2.0.4~rc1-3ubuntu1                               English_american dictionary for myspell
ii  myspell-en-za                              20070206-1                                       South African English dictionary for myspell
ii  mysql-common                               5.0.38-0ubuntu1.4                                mysql database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql
ii  nano                                       2.0.2-1                                          free Pico clone with some new features
ii  nautilus                                   2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  file manager and graphical shell for GNOME
ii  nautilus-cd-burner                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  CD Burning front-end for Nautilus
ii  nautilus-data                              2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  data files for nautilus
ii  nautilus-open-terminal                     0.8-0ubuntu1                                     nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arb
ii  nautilus-sendto                            0.10-0ubuntu1                                    integrates Evolution and Gaim into the Nauti
ii  ncurses-base                               5.5-5ubuntu2                                     Descriptions of common terminal types
ii  ncurses-bin                                5.5-5ubuntu2                                     Terminal-related programs and man pages
ii  net-tools                                  1.60-17ubuntu1                                   The NET-3 networking toolkit
ii  netbase                                    4.27ubuntu2                                      Basic TCP/IP networking system
ii  netcat                                     1.10-32                                          TCP/IP swiss army knife
ii  network-manager                            0.6.4-6ubuntu7                                   network management framework daemon
ii  network-manager-gnome                      0.6.4-6ubuntu7                                   network management framework (GNOME frontend
ii  networkstatus                              3.5.6-0ubuntu6                                   KDE network status monitor
ii  notification-daemon                        0.3.6-0ubuntu3                                   a daemon that displays passive pop-up notifi
ii  ntfs-3g                                    1.328-1                                          read-write NTFS driver for FUSE
ii  ntfs-config                                0.5.5-0ubuntu1                                   Enable/disable write support for any NTFS de
ii  ntpdate                                    4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3                           client for setting system time from NTP serv
ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                                NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
ii  oclock                                     1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - oclock
ii  odbcinst1debian1                           2.2.11-13                                        Support library and helper program for acces
ii  onboard                                    0.86                                             Simple On-screen Keyboard
ii  openarena                                  0.6.0-2                                          A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter
ii  openarena-data                             0.6.0-1                                          OpenArena game data
ii  openoffice.org                             2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org Office suite
ii  openoffice.org-base                        2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - database
ii  openoffice.org-calc                        2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - spreadsheet
ii  openoffice.org-common                      2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite architecture ind
ii  openoffice.org-core                        2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dep
ii  openoffice.org-draw                        2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - drawing
ii  openoffice.org-evolution                   2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   Evolution Addressbook support for OpenOffice
ii  openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev            2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   Mobile Devices Filters for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-gnome                       2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   GNOME Integration for OpenOffice.org (VFS, G
ii  openoffice.org-gtk                         2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   GTK Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets,
ii  openoffice.org-help-en-gb                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   English_british help for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-help-en-us                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   English_american help for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-help-hi-in                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   Hindi help for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-hyphenation                 0.2                                              Hyphenation patterns for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-impress                     2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - presentation
ii  openoffice.org-java-common                 2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite Java support arc
ii  openoffice.org-kde                         2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   KDE Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets,
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-common                 2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   common files for OpenOffice.org language and
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   English_british language package for OpenOff
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-en-us                  2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   English_american language package for OpenOf
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-en-za                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   English_southafrican language package for Op
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-hi-in                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   Hindi language package for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-kn                     2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   Kannada language package for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-ml-in                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   Malayalam language package for OpenOffice.or
ii  openoffice.org-l10n-ta-in                  2.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   Tamil language package for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-math                        2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - equation edito
ii  openoffice.org-style-crystal               2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   Crystal symbol style for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-style-human                 2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   Human symbol style for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us             2.0.4~rc1-3ubuntu1                               English Thesaurus for OpenOffice.org
ii  openoffice.org-writer                      2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   OpenOffice.org office suite - word processor
ii  openprinting-ppds                          20070327-0ubuntu1                                OpenPrinting printer support - PostScript PP
ii  openssh-client                             4.3p2-8ubuntu1.2                                 Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp repla
ii  openssl                                    0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.2                                Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related
ii  opera                                      9.26-20080218.6                                  The Opera Web Browser
ii  orage                                      4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Calendar for Xfce Desktop Environment
ii  p7zip-full                                 4.43~dfsg.1-1                                    7-Zip is a file archiver with high compressi
ii  parted                                     1.7.1-3ubuntu4                                   The GNU Parted disk partition resizing progr
ii  passwd                                     4.0.18.1-6ubuntu1                                change and administer password and group dat
ii  patch                                      2.5.9-4                                          Apply a diff file to an original
ii  pciutils                                   2.2.4-1ubuntu1                                   Linux PCI Utilities
ii  pcmciautils                                014-3ubuntu2                                     PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6
ii  pcsx-bin                                   1.699df-rc3-1                                    Sony PlayStation emulator -- binary
ii  perl                                       5.8.8-7ubuntu0.1                                 Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report
ii  perl-base                                  5.8.8-7ubuntu0.1                                 The Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister
ii  perl-modules                               5.8.8-7ubuntu0.1                                 Core Perl modules
ii  perl-suid                                  5.8.8-7ubuntu0.1                                 Runs setuid Perl scripts
ii  pinball                                    0.3.1-7ubuntu1                                   Emilia Pinball Emulator
ii  pinball-data                               0.3.1-7ubuntu1                                   Data files for the Emilia Pinball Emulator
ii  pkg-config                                 0.21-1build1                                     manage compile and link flags for libraries
ii  planetpenguin-racer                        0.3.1-8                                          another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Li
ii  planetpenguin-racer-data                   0.3.1-8                                          data files for the game PlanetPenguin Racer
ii  plib1.8.4c2                                1.8.4-6ubuntu1                                   Portability Libraries: Run-time package, sta
ii  pmount                                     0.9.13-1build1                                   mount removable devices as normal user
ii  pnm2ppa                                    1.12-16                                          PPM to PPA converter
ii  po-debconf                                 1.0.8                                            manage translated Debconf templates files wi
ii  poppler-utils                              0.5.4-0ubuntu8.2                                 PDF utilitites (based on libpoppler)
ii  popularity-contest                         1.39ubuntu5                                      Vote for your favourite packages automatical
ii  poster                                     19990428-8                                       Create large posters out of PostScript pages
ii  powermanagement-interface                  0.3.15                                           platform neutral powermanagement interface
ii  powermgmt-base                             1.29build1                                       Common utils and configs for power managemen
ii  powernowd                                  0.97-1ubuntu7                                    control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kern
ii  ppp                                        2.4.4rel-4.1ubuntu2                              Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon
ii  pppconfig                                  2.3.15ubuntu1                                    A text menu based utility for configuring pp
ii  pppoeconf                                  1.12ubuntu1                                      configures PPPoE/ADSL connections
ii  procps                                     3.2.7-3ubuntu2                                   /proc file system utilities
ii  psmisc                                     22.3-1build1                                     Utilities that use the proc filesystem
ii  psutils                                    1.17-24build1                                    A collection of PostScript document handling
ii  pulseaudio                                 0.9.5-5ubuntu4.2                                 PulseAudio sound server
ii  pykdeextensions                            0.4.0-3ubuntu1                                   Python packages to support KDE applications 
ii  pype                                       2.5-2                                            python programmers editor
ii  python                                     2.5.1-0ubuntu3                                   An interactive high-level object-oriented la
ii  python-apport                              0.76.1                                           apport crash report handling library
ii  python-apt                                 0.6.20ubuntu16                                   Python interface to libapt-pkg
ii  python-at-spi                              0.6.1-1ubuntu1                                   Assistive Technology Service Provider Interf
ii  python-bittorrent                          3.4.2-10ubuntu2                                  Scatter-gather network file transfer
ii  python-cairo                               1.2.0-1ubuntu2                                   Python bindings for the Cairo vector graphic
ii  python-cddb                                1.4-5.1build1                                    Python interface to CD-IDs and FreeDB
ii  python-central                             0.5.12ubuntu4                                    register and build utility for Python packag
ii  python-compizconfig                        0.5.2+git20070829-0ubuntu1~ppa1                  Compiz configuration system bindings
ii  python-cups                                1.9.19-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for CUPS
ii  python-dbus                                0.80.2-1ubuntu2                                  simple interprocess messaging system (Python
ii  python-exo                                 0.3.2-0ubuntu2                                   Library with extensions for Xfce (python bin
ii  python-eyed3                               0.6.11-1ubuntu1                                  Python module for id3-tags manipulation
ii  python-gconf                               2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for GConf2
ii  python-gdbm                                2.5.1-0ubuntu1                                   GNU dbm database support for Python
ii  python-glade2                              2.10.4-0ubuntu3                                  GTK+ bindings: Glade support
ii  python-gmenu                               2.18.0-0ubuntu3                                  Python bindings for the freedesktop menu spe
ii  python-gnome2                              2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for the GNOME desktop enviro
ii  python-gnome2-desktop                      2.18.0-0ubuntu3                                  Python bindings for the GNOME desktop enviro
ii  python-gnome2-extras                       2.14.3-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for the GNOME desktop enviro
ii  python-gnomecanvas                         2.18.0-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for gnomecanvas (debug exten
ii  python-gnupginterface                      0.3.2-9                                          Python interface to GnuPG (GPG)
ii  python-gobject                             2.12.3-0ubuntu3                                  Python bindings for the GObject library
ii  python-gst0.10                             0.10.6-1ubuntu3                                  generic media-playing framework (Python bind
ii  python-gtk2                                2.10.4-0ubuntu3                                  Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
ii  python-gtkhtml2                            2.14.3-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for the GtkHTML2 library
ii  python-kde3                                3.16.0-0ubuntu11                                 KDE3 bindings for Python
ii  python-launchpad-bugs                      0.1.13.2                                         simple Python Interface to Bugs in Launchpad
ii  python-launchpad-integration               0.1.13                                           library for launchpad integration
ii  python-libxml2                             2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3.1                           Python bindings for the GNOME XML library
ii  python-minimal                             2.5.1-0ubuntu3                                   A minimal subset of the Python language (def
ii  python-notify                              0.1.1-0ubuntu2                                   Python bindings for libnotify
ii  python-numeric                             24.2-7ubuntu1                                    Numerical (matrix-oriented) Mathematics for 
ii  python-orca-brlapi                         2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  python bindings for braille display access v
ii  python-problem-report                      0.76.1                                           python library to handle problem reports
ii  python-pyogg                               1.3-1.1ubuntu4                                   A Python interface to the Ogg library
ii  python-pyopenssl                           0.6-2.3ubuntu1                                   Python wrapper around the OpenSSL library
ii  python-pyorbit                             2.14.2-0ubuntu3                                  A Python language binding for the ORBit2 COR
ii  python-pyvorbis                            1.3-1.2ubuntu2                                   A Python interface to the Ogg Vorbis library
ii  python-qt3                                 3.17-0ubuntu3                                    Qt3 bindings for Python
ii  python-qt4                                 4.1-0ubuntu6                                     Python bindings for Qt4
ii  python-sip4                                4.5-0ubuntu2                                     Python/C++ bindings generator runtime librar
ii  python-software-properties                 0.59.4                                           manage the repositories that you install sof
ii  python-support                             0.5.6ubuntu1                                     automated rebuilding support for python modu
ii  python-uno                                 2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   Python interface for OpenOffice.org
ii  python-virtkey                             0.41ubuntu1                                      Library to emulate keyboard keypresses.
ii  python-vte                                 0.16.1-0ubuntu1                                  Python bindings for the VTE widget set
ii  python-wxgtk2.6                            2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6                               wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wx
ii  python-wxversion                           2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6                               wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wx
ii  python-xdg                                 0.15-1.1ubuntu2                                  A python library to access freedesktop.org s
ii  python-xml                                 0.8.4-6ubuntu4                                   XML tools for Python
ii  python2.4                                  2.4.4-2ubuntu7.1                                 An interactive high-level object-oriented la
ii  python2.4-minimal                          2.4.4-2ubuntu7.1                                 A minimal subset of the Python language (ver
ii  python2.5                                  2.5.1-0ubuntu1.1                                 An interactive high-level object-oriented la
ii  python2.5-dev                              2.5.1-0ubuntu1.1                                 Header files and a static library for Python
ii  python2.5-minimal                          2.5.1-0ubuntu1.1                                 A minimal subset of the Python language (ver
ii  qca-tls                                    1.0-3                                            TLS plugin for the Qt Cryptographic Architec
ii  qjackctl                                   0.2.21-1ubuntu1                                  User interface for controlling the JACK soun
ii  qobex                                      0.99+1.0beta2-1ubuntu5                           Swiss army knife for the OBject EXchange (ob
ii  qt3-dev-tools                              3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      Qt3 development tools
ii  qt3-qtconfig                               3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.2                      The Qt3 Configuration Application
ii  qt4-qtconfig                               4.2.3-0ubuntu3                                   Qt 4 configuration tool
ii  radeontool                                 1.5-5build1                                      utility to control ATI Radeon backlight func
ii  rdesktop                                   1.5.0-1ubuntu1                                   RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Serv
ii  rdiff-backup                               1.1.5-3build1                                    remote incremental backup
ii  read-edid                                  1.4.1-2.1                                        hardware information-gathering tool for VESA
ii  readahead                                  0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu9                         read files into the page cache
ii  readline-common                            5.2-2ubuntu1                                     GNU readline and history libraries, common f
ii  reconstructor                              2.7                                              Reconstructor Ubuntu CD Creator
ii  recordmydesktop                            0.3.1-1                                          Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop
ii  reiserfsprogs                              3.6.19-4ubuntu2                                  User-level tools for ReiserFS filesystems
ii  restricted-manager                         0.20                                             manage non-free hardware drivers
ii  rhythmbox                                  0.10.0-0ubuntu2                                  music player and organizer for GNOME
ii  rpm                                        4.4.1-14build1                                   Red Hat package manager
ii  rss-glx                                    0.8.1-3ubuntu3                                   Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port
ii  rsync                                      2.6.9-3ubuntu1.1                                 fast remote file copy program (like rcp)
ii  ruby                                       1.8.2-1                                          An interpreter of object-oriented scripting 
ii  ruby1.8                                    1.8.5-4ubuntu2.1                                 Interpreter of object-oriented scripting lan
ii  samba-common                               3.0.24-2ubuntu1.5                                Samba common files used by both the server a
ii  scim                                       1.4.4-7ubuntu1                                   smart common input method platform
ii  scim-anthy                                 1.2.1-1build1                                    SCIM IMEngine module for Anthy
ii  scim-chewing                               0.3.1-1ubuntu4                                   Chewing IM engine module for SCIM
ii  scim-gtk2-immodule                         1.4.4-7ubuntu1                                   GTK+2 input method module with SCIM as backe
ii  scim-hangul                                0.2.2-1ubuntu2                                   Hangul Input Method Engine for SCIM
ii  scim-modules-socket                        1.4.4-7ubuntu1                                   socket modules for SCIM platform
ii  scim-modules-table                         0.5.6-2                                          generic tables IM engine module for SCIM pla
ii  scim-pinyin                                0.5.91-0ubuntu7                                  smart pinyin IM engine for SCIM platform
ii  scim-qtimm                                 0.9.4-0ubuntu5                                   SCIM context plugin for qt-immodule
ii  scim-tables-additional                     0.5.6-2                                          miscellaneous input method data tables for S
ii  screen                                     4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2                                 a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI termi
ii  screensaver-default-images                 0.2-1                                            Wallpapers for image processing screensavers
ii  scrollkeeper                               0.3.14-11ubuntu7                                 A free electronic cataloging system for docu
ii  sed                                        4.1.5-1                                          The GNU sed stream editor
ii  serpentine                                 0.7-4ubuntu3                                     An application for creating audio CDs
ii  sessreg                                    1.0.0-0ubuntu2                                   X Display Manager session registration utili
ii  sgml-base                                  1.26                                             SGML infrastructure and SGML catalog file su
ii  sgml-data                                  2.0.3                                            common SGML and XML data
ii  shared-mime-info                           0.20-0ubuntu4                                    FreeDesktop.org shared MIME database and spe
ii  skim                                       1.4.5-1ubuntu1                                   smart common input method platform for KDE
ii  slocate                                    3.1-1ubuntu1                                     Secure replacement of findutil's locate
ii  smartdimmer                                0.1-2                                            Change LCD brightness on Geforce 6200Go card
ii  smbclient                                  3.0.24-2ubuntu1.5                                a LanManager-like simple client for Unix
ii  smproxy                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - smproxy
ii  software-properties-gtk                    0.59.4                                           manage the repositories that you install sof
ii  software-properties-kde                    0.59.4                                           manage the repositories that you install sof
ii  sound-juicer                               2.16.3-0ubuntu2                                  GNOME 2 CD Ripper
ii  speedcrunch                                0.7~beta2-0ubuntu1                               high precision calculator
ii  squashfs-tools                             3.1r2-6                                          Tool to create and append to squashfs filesy
ii  ssh-askpass-gnome                          4.3p2-8ubuntu1.2                                 under X, asks user for a passphrase for ssh-
ii  ssl-cert                                   1.0.13                                           Simple debconf wrapper for openssl
ii  startup-tasks                              0.3.8-1                                          definitions of essential tasks to run on sta
ii  strace                                     4.5.14-2ubuntu1                                  A system call tracer
ii  sudo                                       1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5                                Provide limited super user privileges to spe
ii  sun-java6-bin                              6-00-2ubuntu2                                    Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-00-2ubuntu2                                    Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
ii  sun-java6-plugin                           6-00-2ubuntu2                                    The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
ii  swh-plugins                                0.4.14-1.1                                       Steve Harris's LADSPA plugins
ii  synaptic                                   0.57.11.1ubuntu14                                Graphical package manager
ii  sysklogd                                   1.4.1-20ubuntu4                                  System Logging Daemon
ii  system-config-printer                      0.7.62-0ubuntu1                                  printer configuration GUI
ii  system-services                            0.3.8-1                                          definitions of essential system services
ii  system-tools-backends                      2.2.0-0ubuntu1                                   System Tools to manage computer configuratio
ii  sysv-rc                                    2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18                            System-V-like runlevel change mechanism
ii  sysvutils                                  2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18                            System-V-like utilities
ii  tangerine-icon-theme                       0.20-0ubuntu1                                    Tangerine Icon theme
ii  tango-icon-theme                           0.7.2+cvs07.02.06-0ubuntu1                       Tango Icon theme
ii  tango-icon-theme-common                    0.7-0ubuntu1                                     Tango Icon theme - common icons
ii  tar                                        1.16-2ubuntu0.1                                  GNU tar
ii  tasksel                                    2.59ubuntu2                                      Tool for selecting tasks for installation on
ii  tasksel-data                               2.59ubuntu2                                      Official tasks used for installation of Debi
ii  tcl8.4                                     8.4.14-0ubuntu1                                  Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-t
ii  tcpdump                                    3.9.5-2ubuntu1                                   A powerful tool for network monitoring and d
ii  telnet                                     0.17-35ubuntu1                                   The telnet client
ii  thunar                                     0.8.0-0ubuntu6                                   File Manager for Xfce
ii  thunar-archive-plugin                      0.2.2-0ubuntu2                                   archive plugin for Thunar
ii  thunar-doc                                 0.8.0-0ubuntu6                                   File Manager for Xfce
ii  thunar-media-tags-plugin                   0.1.2-0ubuntu2                                   Tag editor plugin for Thunar
ii  thunar-volman-plugin                       0.1.2-0ubuntu2                                   enables automatic management of medias in Th
ii  thunderbird-locale-en-gb                   1.5.0.10ubuntu0-1                                Thunderbird English language/region package
ii  time                                       1.7-21                                           The GNU time program for measuring cpu resou
ii  tomboy                                     0.6.3-0ubuntu1.1                                 desktop note taking program using Wiki style
ii  toshset                                    1.72-2ubuntu1                                    Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware i
ii  totem                                      2.18.1-0ubuntu3                                  A simple media player for the Gnome desktop 
ii  totem-gstreamer                            2.18.1-0ubuntu3                                  A simple media player for the Gnome desktop 
ii  totem-mozilla                              2.18.1-0ubuntu3                                  Totem Mozilla plugin
rc  totem-xine                                 2.18.1-0ubuntu3                                  A simple media player for the Gnome desktop 
ii  tsclient                                   0.148-2ubuntu3                                   front-end for viewing of remote desktops in 
ii  ttf-arabeyes                               1.1-6                                            Arabeyes GPL TrueType Arabic fonts
ii  ttf-arphic-ukai                            0.1.20060928-2                                   "AR PL ZenKai Uni" Chinese Unicode TrueType 
ii  ttf-arphic-uming                           0.1.20060928-2ubuntu3                            "AR PL ShanHeiSun Uni" Chinese Unicode TrueT
ii  ttf-baekmuk                                2.2-1ubuntu3                                     Baekmuk series TrueType fonts
ii  ttf-bengali-fonts                          0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Bengali language
ii  ttf-bitstream-vera                         1.10-7                                           The Bitstream Vera family of free TrueType f
ii  ttf-dejavu                                 2.14-2                                           Vera font family derivate with additional ch
ii  ttf-devanagari-fonts                       0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for languages using the 
ii  ttf-freefont                               20060501cvs-10                                   Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono Truetype fonts
ii  ttf-gentium                                1.02-2ubuntu2                                    Gentium TrueType font
ii  ttf-gujarati-fonts                         0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Gujarati languag
ii  ttf-indic-fonts                            0.4.7.3                                          Metapackage for free Indian language fonts
ii  ttf-kannada-fonts                          0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Kannada language
ii  ttf-kochi-gothic                           1.0.20030809-4ubuntu2                            Kochi Subst Gothic Japanese TrueType font wi
ii  ttf-kochi-mincho                           1.0.20030809-4ubuntu2                            Kochi Subst Mincho Japanese TrueType font wi
ii  ttf-lao                                    0.0.20060226-2                                   TrueType font for Lao language
ii  ttf-malayalam-fonts                        0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Malayalam langua
ii  ttf-mgopen                                 1.1-2                                            Magenta Open Truetype fonts
ii  ttf-opensymbol                             2.2.0-1ubuntu5                                   The OpenSymbol TrueType font
ii  ttf-oriya-fonts                            0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Oriya language
ii  ttf-punjabi-fonts                          0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Punjabi language
ii  ttf-tamil-fonts                            0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Tamil language
ii  ttf-telugu-fonts                           0.4.7.3                                          Free TrueType fonts for the Telugu language
ii  ttf-thai-tlwg                              0.4.5-3                                          Thai fonts in TrueType format
ii  tuxkart                                    0.4.0-4.1ubuntu1                                 A 3D go-kart racing game
ii  tuxkart-data                               0.4.0-4.1ubuntu1                                 Game data for tuxkart
ii  tzdata                                     2008a-0ubuntu0.7.04                              Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data
ii  ubuntu-artwork                             36                                               Ubuntu themes and artwork
ii  ubuntu-desktop                             1.43                                             The Ubuntu desktop system
ii  ubuntu-docs                                7.04.4                                           The Ubuntu Documentation Project
ii  ubuntu-keyring                             2005.01.12.1                                     GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive
ii  ubuntu-restricted-extras                   2.2                                              Commonly used restricted packages
ii  ubuntu-sounds                              0.6                                              Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme
ii  ubuntu-standard                            1.43                                             The Ubuntu standard system
ii  ubuntustudio-feisty-art                    0.1                                              UbuntuStudio feisty artwork
ii  ucf                                        2.0017ubuntu1                                    Update Configuration File: preserves user ch
ii  uck                                        2.0.1                                            a tool that helps you customizing official U
ii  udev                                       108-0ubuntu4                                     rule-based device node and kernel event mana
ii  unattended-upgrades                        0.23ubuntu3                                      Install security upgrades automatically
ii  unixodbc                                   2.2.11-13                                        ODBC tools libraries
ii  unzip                                      5.52-9ubuntu3.1                                  De-archiver for .zip files
ii  update-inetd                               4.27-0.2                                         inetd.conf updater
ii  update-manager                             0.59.25                                          GNOME application that manages apt updates
ii  update-manager-core                        0.59.25                                          manage release upgrades
ii  update-notifier                            0.56.3                                           Daemon which notifies about package updates
ii  upstart                                    0.3.8-1                                          event-based init daemon
ii  upstart-compat-sysv                        0.3.8-1                                          compatibility for System-V-like init
ii  upstart-logd                               0.3.8-1                                          boot logging daemon
ii  usbutils                                   0.72-7ubuntu2                                    USB console utilities
ii  usplash                                    0.4-44                                           Userspace bootsplash utility
ii  usplash-theme-ubuntu                       0.14                                             Usplash theme for Ubuntu
ii  util-linux                                 2.12r-17ubuntu2.1                                Miscellaneous system utilities
ii  util-linux-locales                         2.12r-17ubuntu2.1                                Locales files for util-linux
ii  vbaexpress                                 1.2-0ubuntu1                                     Front-End for VisualBoyAdvance
ii  vbetool                                    1.0-0ubuntu1                                     run real-mode video BIOS code to alter hardw
ii  viewres                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - viewres
ii  vim-common                                 7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2                               Vi IMproved - Common files
ii  vim-runtime                                7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2                               Vi IMproved - Runtime files
ii  vim-tiny                                   7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2                               Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact v
ii  vino                                       2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  VNC server for GNOME
ii  virtualbox                                 1.5.4-27034_Ubuntu_feisty                        innotek VirtualBox
ii  visualboyadvance                           1.7.2-6                                          a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator
ii  vlc                                        0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4.1                         multimedia player and streamer
ii  vlc-nox                                    0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4.1                         multimedia player and streamer (without X su
ii  vnc-common                                 3.3.7-13ubuntu2                                  Virtual network computing server software
ii  volumeid                                   108-0ubuntu4                                     volume identification tool
ii  vorbis-tools                               1.1.1-6build1                                    several Ogg Vorbis tools
ii  w3m                                        0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1                                 WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/fr
ii  wamerican                                  6-2                                              American English dictionary words for /usr/s
ii  wbritish                                   6-2                                              British English dictionary words for /usr/sh
ii  webhttrack                                 3.40.4-3.1ubuntu1                                Copy websites to your computer, httrack with
ii  wget                                       1.10.2-2ubuntu2                                  retrieves files from the web
ii  whiptail                                   0.52.2-8ubuntu2                                  Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from she
ii  whois                                      4.7.20build2                                     the GNU whois client
ii  wine                                       0.9.33-0ubuntu1                                  Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binar
ii  wireless-tools                             28-1ubuntu3                                      Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extens
ii  wodim                                      1.1.2-1ubuntu1                                   command line CD/DVD writing tool
ii  wpasupplicant                              0.5.7-0ubuntu2                                   Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11
ii  wvdial                                     1.56-1.1ubuntu2                                  PPP dialer with built-in intelligence
ii  x-ttcidfont-conf                           25                                               Configure TrueType and CID fonts for X
ii  x11-common                                 7.2-0ubuntu11                                    X Window System (X.Org) infrastructure
ii  x11perf                                    1.4.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - x11perf
ii  x11proto-core-dev                          7.0.10-1                                         X11 core wire protocol and auxiliary headers
ii  x11proto-fixes-dev                         4.0-0.1ubuntu2                                   X11 Fixes extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-input-dev                         1.4.1-1                                          X11 Input extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-kb-dev                            1.0.3-2ubuntu1                                   X11 XKB extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-randr-dev                         1.2.1-1                                          X11 RandR extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-render-dev                        0.9.2-4ubuntu1                                   X11 Render extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-xext-dev                          7.0.2-5ubuntu1                                   X11 various extension wire protocol
ii  x11proto-xinerama-dev                      1.1.2-4ubuntu1                                   X11 Xinerama extension wire protocol
ii  xarchiver                                  0.4.6-0ubuntu2                                   GTK frontend for most used compression forma
ii  xauth                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X authentication utility
ii  xbase-clients                              7.2-0ubuntu11                                    X Window System client utility transitional 
ii  xbiff                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xbiff
ii  xbitmaps                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu2                                   Base X bitmaps
ii  xcalc                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xcalc
ii  xchat                                      2.8.0-0ubuntu4                                   IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
ii  xchat-common                               2.8.0-0ubuntu4                                   Common files for X-Chat
ii  xclipboard                                 1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xclipboard
ii  xclock                                     1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xclock
ii  xconsole                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xconsole
ii  xcursor-themes                             1.0.1-5ubuntu1                                   Base X cursor themes
ii  xcursorgen                                 1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X cursor generation
ii  xditview                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xditview
ii  xdpyinfo                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X display information
ii  xdriinfo                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X DRI information utility
ii  xev                                        1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xev
ii  xeyes                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xeyes
ii  xf86dga                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xf86dga
ii  xfburn                                     0.2.0-0ubuntu2                                   CD burning tool for Xfce
ii  xfce4-appfinder                            4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Application finder for the Xfce4 Desktop Env
ii  xfce4-battery-plugin                       0.5.0-0ubuntu1                                   battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-clipman-plugin                       0.8.0-0ubuntu1                                   clipboard history plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-cpugraph-plugin                      0.3.0-0ubuntu5                                   CPU load graph plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-dict-plugin                          0.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   Translation plugin for the Xfce panel
ii  xfce4-fsguard-plugin                       0.3.0-1ubuntu2                                   filesystem monitor plugin for the Xfce4 pane
ii  xfce4-icon-theme                           4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Xfce Standard icon theme
ii  xfce4-mailwatch-plugin                     1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   mail watcher plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-mcs-manager                          4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Settings manager for Xfce4
ii  xfce4-mcs-plugins                          4.4.0-0ubuntu5                                   Special modules for the xfce4-mcs-manager
ii  xfce4-mixer                                4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Xfce4 Mixer frontend
ii  xfce4-mixer-alsa                           4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Xfce4 Mixer ALSA backend
ii  xfce4-mount-plugin                         0.4.8-0ubuntu1                                   mount plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-netload-plugin                       0.4.0-0ubuntu6                                   network load monitor plugin for the Xfce4 pa
ii  xfce4-notes-plugin                         1.4.1-0ubuntu1                                   Notes plugin for the Xfce4 desktop
ii  xfce4-panel                                4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   The Xfce4 desktop environment panel
ii  xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin                 1.9.2-1ubuntu1                                   rapid launcher plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-screenshooter-plugin                 1.0.0-0ubuntu7                                   xfce4-panel plugin to take screenshots
ii  xfce4-session                              4.4.0-0ubuntu3                                   Xfce4 Session Manager
ii  xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin                 0.4.2-1ubuntu2                                   search the web via the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfce4-systemload-plugin                    0.4.2-0ubuntu1                                   system load monitor plugin for the Xfce4 pan
ii  xfce4-taskmanager                          0.4.0~rc2-2ubuntu1                               process manager for the Xfce4 Desktop Enviro
ii  xfce4-terminal                             0.2.6-0ubuntu3.1                                 Xfce terminal emulator
ii  xfce4-utils                                4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Various tools for Xfce
ii  xfce4-verve-plugin                         0.3.5-0ubuntu1                                   Command line plugin for the Xfce panel
ii  xfce4-weather-plugin                       0.5.99.1-2ubuntu2                                weather information plugin for the Xfce4 pan
ii  xfce4-xkb-plugin                           0.4.3-0ubuntu1                                   xkb layout switch plugin for the Xfce4 panel
ii  xfd                                        1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xfd
ii  xfdesktop4                                 4.4.0-0ubuntu3                                   Provides desktop background and root menu
rc  xfmedia                                    0.9.1-6ubuntu1                                   Xfce media player
ii  xfonts-100dpi                              1.0.0-3                                          100 dpi fonts for X
ii  xfonts-75dpi                               1.0.0-3                                          75 dpi fonts for X
ii  xfonts-base                                1.0.0-4                                          standard fonts for X
ii  xfonts-encodings                           1.0.0-6                                          Encodings for X.Org fonts
ii  xfonts-scalable                            1.0.0-6                                          scalable fonts for X
ii  xfonts-utils                               1.0.1-1ubuntu1                                   X Window System font utility programs
ii  xfontsel                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xfontsel
ii  xfprint4                                   4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Printer GUI for Xfce4
ii  xfwm4                                      4.4.0-0ubuntu2                                   window manager of the Xfce project
ii  xfwm4-themes                               4.4.0-0ubuntu1                                   Theme files for xfwm4
ii  xgamma                                     1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xgamma
ii  xgc                                        1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xgc
ii  xhost                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X authentication manipulation
ii  xine-ui                                    0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2                 the xine video player, user interface
ii  xinit                                      1.0.2-0ubuntu3                                   X server initialisation tool
ii  xkb-data                                   0.9-4ubuntu1                                     X Keyboard Extension (XKB) configuration dat
ii  xkbutils                                   1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X11 XKB utilities
ii  xkill                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xkill
ii  xload                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xload
ii  xlogo                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xlogo
ii  xlsatoms                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xlsatoms
ii  xlsclients                                 1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xlsclients
ii  xlsfonts                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xlsfonts
ii  xmag                                       1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xmag
ii  xman                                       1.0.1-0ubuntu2                                   X client - xman
ii  xmessage                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xmessage
ii  xml-core                                   0.09-0.1                                         XML infrastructure and XML catalog file supp
rc  xmms                                       1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3                         Versatile X audio player
ii  xmodmap                                    1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X input map modification
ii  xmore                                      1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xmore
ii  xorg                                       7.2-0ubuntu11                                    X.Org X Window System
ii  xpmutils                                   3.5.6-1                                          X11 pixmap utilities
ii  xprop                                      1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X window property utility
ii  xrandr                                     1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility
ii  xrdb                                       1.0.2-0ubuntu2                                   X resource modification
ii  xrefresh                                   1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xrefresh
ii  xrgb                                       1.0.0-0ubuntu2                                   X RGB database and utilities
ii  xsane                                      0.99+0.991-1ubuntu2                              GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Ac
ii  xsane-common                               0.99+0.991-1ubuntu2                              GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Ac
ii  xscreensaver                               4.24-5ubuntu2.1                                  Automatic screensaver for X
ii  xscreensaver-data                          4.24-5ubuntu2.1                                  data files to be shared among screensaver fr
ii  xscreensaver-gl                            4.24-5ubuntu2.1                                  GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver
ii  xserver-xorg                               7.2-0ubuntu11                                    the X.Org X server
ii  xserver-xorg-core                          1.2.0-3ubuntu8.3                                 X.Org X server -- core server
ii  xserver-xorg-input-all                     7.2-0ubuntu11                                    the X.Org X server -- input driver metapacka
ii  xserver-xorg-input-elographics             1.1.0-1                                          X.Org X server -- ELOGraphics input driver
ii  xserver-xorg-input-evdev                   1.1.5-0ubuntu2                                   X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
ii  xserver-xorg-input-kbd                     1.1.0-4ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- keyboard input driver
ii  xserver-xorg-input-mouse                   1.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- mouse input driver
ii  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics               0.14.6-0ubuntu7                                  Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
ii  xserver-xorg-input-wacom                   0.7.7.7-0ubuntu1                                 X.Org X server -- wacom input driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-all                     7.2-0ubuntu11                                    the X.Org X server -- output driver metapack
ii  xserver-xorg-video-apm                     1.1.1-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- APM display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-ark                     0.6.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- ark display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-ati                     6.6.3-2ubuntu6                                   X.Org X server -- ATI display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-chips                   1.1.1-4ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Chips display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-cirrus                  1.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Cirrus display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-cyrix                   1.1.0-4ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Cyrix display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-dummy                   0.2.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- dummy display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-fbdev                   0.3.1-1ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- fbdev display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-glint                   1.1.1-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Glint display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-i128                    1.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- i128 display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-i740                    1.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- i740 display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-i810                    1.7.4-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
ii  xserver-xorg-video-imstt                   1.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- IMSTT display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-mga                     1.4.6.1.dfsg.1-0ubuntu1                          X.Org X server -- MGA display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-neomagic                1.1.1-5ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Neomagic display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-newport                 0.2.1-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Newport display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-nsc                     2.8.2-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- NSC display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-nv                      2.0.0-0ubuntu3                                   X.Org X server -- NV display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-rendition               4.1.0.dfsg.1-4ubuntu1                            X.Org X server -- Rendition display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-s3                      0.5.0-0ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- legacy S3 display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-s3virge                 1.9.1-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- S3 ViRGE display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-savage                  2.1.2-1                                          X.Org X server -- Savage display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion           1.4.1-4ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- SiliconMotion display driv
ii  xserver-xorg-video-sis                     0.9.1-4ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-sisusb                  0.8.1-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-tdfx                    1.3.0-1ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- tdfx display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-tga                     1.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- TGA display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-trident                 1.2.3-1ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Trident display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-tseng                   1.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- Tseng display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-v4l                     0.1.1-0ubuntu2                                   X.Org X server -- Video 4 Linux display driv
ii  xserver-xorg-video-vesa                    1.3.0-1ubuntu4                                   X.Org X server -- VESA display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-vga                     4.1.0-3ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- VGA display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-via                     0.2.1-6ubuntu1                                   X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-vmware                  10.15.0-0ubuntu1                                 X.Org X server -- VMware display driver
ii  xserver-xorg-video-voodoo                  1.1.0-oubuntu2                                   X.Org X server -- Voodoo display driver
ii  xset                                       1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X server option modification
ii  xsetmode                                   1.0.0-0ubuntu1                                   X Input Device modification
ii  xsetpointer                                1.0.0-0ubuntu1                                   X Input Device modification
ii  xsetroot                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xsetroot
ii  xsltproc                                   1.1.20-0ubuntu2                                  XSLT command line processor
ii  xsm                                        1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xsm
ii  xstdcmap                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xstdcmap
ii  xterm                                      223-1                                            X terminal emulator
ii  xtrans-dev                                 1.0.3-1                                          X transport library (development files)
ii  xtrap                                      1.0.2-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xtrap
ii  xubuntu-artwork-usplash                    0.13                                             Xubuntu usplash image
ii  xubuntu-default-settings                   0.26                                             default settings for Xubuntu
ii  xubuntu-desktop                            2.29                                             Xubuntu desktop system
ii  xubuntu-docs                               7.03.1                                           xubuntu documentation
ii  xutils                                     7.2-0ubuntu11                                    X Window System miscellaneous utility transi
ii  xutils-dev                                 7.1.ds-6ubuntu1                                  X Window System utility programs for develop
ii  xvidtune                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xvidtune
ii  xvinfo                                     1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   XVideo information
ii  xvncviewer                                 3.3.7-13ubuntu2                                  Virtual network computing client software fo
ii  xwd                                        1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xwd
ii  xwininfo                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xwininfo
ii  xwud                                       1.0.1-0ubuntu1                                   X client - xwud
ii  yakuake                                    2.7.5-4ubuntu2                                   a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE
ii  yelp                                       2.18.1-0ubuntu2                                  Help browser for GNOME 2
ii  zenity                                     2.18.1-0ubuntu1                                  Display graphical dialog boxes from shell sc
ii  zip                                        2.32-1                                           Archiver for .zip files
ii  zlib1g                                     1.2.3-13ubuntu4                                  compression library - runtime
ii  zlib1g-dev                                 1.2.3-13ubuntu4                                  compression library - development
```

this is my output. But I want only package names, and not description. Any way to get this ?

update: forget everything I said.

I am going ahead with a fresh windows reinstall
then a fresh ubuntu reinstall
then manually add programs to ubuntu.
there is no other way.


----------



## ilugd (May 23, 2008)

i am not good at sed and stuff, but it seems in the above lising i just have to
1. ignore the first few lines(possibly the dpkg command should have a switch to suppress those headers)
2. ignore first 3 chars in each line
3. continue till it encounters the first space and display every character till then
4. ignore the rest of the line.
5. repeat from step 2 for next line.

Can someone post the sed or awk or whatever command for that?


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

WTF? Can't you people read? The url I have given has the *exact* command that will give you the needed output but you nutheads just ignore it and ask how to do the same stuff.
In case you people are 'url clicking challenged', here's the command to create the files

```
dpkg- l | awk '{print $2}' > installed_packages.txt
```
then use this command to restore them

```
apt-get install `cat installed_packages.txt`
```
note the backticks.


----------



## ilugd (May 24, 2008)

oh, ok. thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

mehulved said:


> WTF? Can't you people read? The url I have given has the *exact* command that will give you the needed output but you nutheads just ignore it and ask how to do the same stuff.
> In case you people are 'url clicking challenged', here's the command to create the files
> 
> ```
> ...


so THATS why you called me an idiot on IRC the other day.... And I thought we were having personal issues.

The problem is, this BSNL connection of Mine is going all nutty when it comes to opening websites. Most of them, like deltaware, metalinker, etc are taking infinitely long time to load. I think BSNL is throttling down the bandwidth of those who download a lot. This month I have been on a downloading spree. And several sites don't load for some unknown reason. This site sometimes doesn't load. It got me the previous time.

SORRY


----------



## ilugd (May 24, 2008)

oh metalheadgautam, don't mind mehulved. he is just a bit cranky today. he is usually a nice guy.


----------

